# Cos'hanno gli altri che noi non abbiamo???



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Dite la vostra:

*Io ho che tu non hai.....................(completate la frase)*







P.S: Oscuro, prendiamo nota.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*

BRAVO.Care utentesse,cosa è che non vi attira di homer e di oscuro?vi piacciono quelli piccoli?siate sincere.GRAZIE.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

basta me ne vado


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> basta me ne vado


Ma rispondi seria dai.....Quanto siete timide...


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma rispondi seria dai.....Quanto siete timide...




per darvi una risposta dovrei prima "provare"


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Ahahaha

Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?

Occhi scuri?

Vestite jeans camicia bianca e new balance?

Avete meno di 40 anni?

Non curate eccessivamente il vostro aspetto ma siete ugualmente fighissimi?

Guidate molto bene?

Sapete aggiustare lampade e fare lavori manuali anche se la vostra attività è prevalentemente di tipo intellettuale?

.........e poi continuo.......


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...


Alto 1.91.
Occhi verdi.
Da popco superato i 40
Guidate molto bene?:rotfl:guidare è il mio lavoro....e la mia passione....mi ha fregato il fisico...non posso gareggiare...
Dentro casa non so fare un cazzo.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alto 1.91.
> Occhi verdi.
> Da popco superato i 40
> Guidate molto bene?:rotfl:guidare è il mio lavoro....e la mia passione....mi ha fregato il fisico...non posso gareggiare...
> *Dentro casa non so fare un cazzo.*


Pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E sto pure sotto 1,85.
E ho pure superato i 40.

però camicia bianca e jeans ci siamo e fisicamente non sono ancora una medusa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alto 1.91.
> Occhi verdi.
> Da popco superato i 40
> Guidate molto bene?:rotfl:guidare è il mio lavoro....e la mia passione....mi ha fregato il fisico...non posso gareggiare...
> *Dentro casa non so fare un cazzo*.


Quasi perfetto allora:rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E sto pure sotto 1,85.
> E ho pure superato i 40.
> 
> però camicia bianca e jeans ci siamo e fisicamente non sono ancora *una medusa* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Una medusa nel senso di molliccio e gelatinoso?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Quasi perfetto allora:rotfl:


Vesto spesso giacca e camicia,sportivo elegante.Vabbè allora non si spiega...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> BRAVO.Care utentesse,cosa è che non vi attira di homer e di oscuro?vi piacciono quelli piccoli?siate sincere.GRAZIE.


È che non siete LDS...
Dov'è finito il mio ammmmmore?! Sofferenza...


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Una medusa nel senso di molliccio e gelatinoso?


sì, l'alter ego maschile di Uhlalà ahahah


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

bello! può diventare un catalogo per ordinare comodamente da casa :mexican:
scrivete numerosi cari utenti, ma con sincerità mi raccomando.


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Che scarpe indossi abitualmente? La scarpa è importante. Non mi cadere sulla scarpa Joey.....


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> bello! può diventare un catalogo per ordinare comodamente da casa :mexican:
> scrivete numerosi cari utenti, ma con sincerità mi raccomando.


si infatti, prendiamo nota :saggio:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che scarpe indossi abitualmente? La scarpa è importante. Non mi cadere sulla scarpa Joey.....


Adidas, di media.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> bello! può diventare un catalogo per ordinare comodamente da casa :mexican:
> scrivete numerosi cari utenti, ma con sincerità mi raccomando.


Noi abbiamo scritto....


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adidas, di media.


Nàà...io sempre scarpe eleganti....al massimo sportive e aggressive.


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adidas, di media.


Perfette.


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nàà...io sempre scarpe eleganti....al massimo sportive e aggressive.


Eleganti come?
Tipo Church?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Eleganti come?
> Tipo Church?


Si,anche...!


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...


179, azzurri, mi piace variare, quasi 50, fighissimo fa cagare, guida veloce ma sicura, odio aggiustare lampade.


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,anche...!


Bene, meglio senza fibbia o doppia fibbia e no volo di rondine.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

un buon idraulico c'è?
(senza doppi sensi che vi conosco :sonar


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> 179, azzurri, mi piace variare, quasi 50, fighissimo fa cagare, guida veloce ma sicura, *odio aggiustare lampade*.


Ma all'occorrenza lo sai fare?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> un buon idraulico c'è?
> (senza doppi sensi che vi conosco :sonar


Se serve stappare....con me vai alla grande...ho un sifone da paura....


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> 179, azzurri, mi piace variare, quasi 50, fighissimo fa cagare, guida veloce ma sicura, odio aggiustare lampade.


Guida veloce ma sicura....!:up:Ho fatto avere anche un orgasmo ad una...solo guidando...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se serve stappare....con me vai alla grande...ho un sifone da paura....


ecco ci avrei scommesso :sonar: sei prevedibile caro :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Ecco*



drusilla ha detto:


> ecco ci avrei scommesso :sonar: sei prevedibile caro :sonar:


E vabbè,tu hai chiesto...io ho risposto.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guida veloce ma sicura....!:up:Ho fatto avere anche un orgasmo ad una...solo guidando...:rotfl::rotfl:


Io ho fatto venire il crepacuore...vale lo stesso?! 
Ah no vabbé...è un provino per masculi!


----------



## sienne (30 Marzo 2015)

Ciao

interessante ... 

L'immaginazione vola ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> interessante ...
> 
> ...


GIURO,CHE TRANNE IL SIFONE è TUTTO VERO.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma all'occorrenza lo sai fare?


certo... mi sono accorto che alle strette nella vita mi sono trovato a saper fare cose che non avrei mai lontanamente immaginato.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guida veloce ma sicura....!:up:Ho fatto avere anche un orgasmo ad una...solo guidando...:rotfl::rotfl:


a quello non sono mai arrivato ... però è capitato che guidavo e l'hanno fatto avere a me


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

ma alla fine dobbiamo decretare il vincitore?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> a quello non sono mai arrivato ... però è capitato che guidavo e l'hanno fatto avere a me


Io non ci riesco......o per venire ho bisogno di sitazioni amplessi traumatici...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> ma alla fine dobbiamo decretare il vincitore?


No,dovete stabilire cosa vince il vincitore....


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Io guido e basta.
Se una prova a farmi avere un orgasmo, finisco fuori strada.
Se provo io con lei, finisco fuori strada.
Insomma fermamose che è meglio :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a quello non sono mai arrivato ... però è capitato che guidavo e l'hanno fatto avere a me


Sai che storia se frenavi di botto e lei serrava i denti involontariamente.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Io guido e basta.
> Se una prova a farmi avere un orgasmo, finisco fuori strada.
> Se provo io con lei, finisco fuori strada.
> Insomma fermamose che è meglio :rotfl:


Sei proprio da sposare starkino......:rotfl:se fossi donna.....


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che storia se frenavi di botto e lei serrava i denti involontariamente.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che storia se frenavi di botto e lei serrava i denti involontariamente.


eh lo so... so' rischi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*i*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so... so' rischi.


Evito per quello...non vorrei rompergli un dente....


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Evito per quello...non vorrei rompergli un dente....


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


>


Giuro è vero...


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei proprio da sposare starkino......:rotfl:se fossi donna.....


aho io avviso, nel caso in cui ci fossero volontarie, tocca fermasse in piazzola :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so... so' rischi.


Boh, sì. Io ne ho corsi altri con la macchina, casomai. Ma quello lì no. In questo sono tipo Stark, anzi se mi strusci troppo ci fermiamo e punto. Ma in movimento no.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> aho io avviso, nel caso in cui ci fossero volontarie, tocca fermasse in piazzola :rotfl:


Con quelle qui dentro son finito a farmi 300 pippe...i piazzola.....:rotfl::rotfl:mi conoscono tutti ormai...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Che*

CHE PALLE.....SCRIVIAMO FRA UOMINI.CI fosse una che scrive: io da stark mi farei luicidare l'ampolla anale....che DUE COGLIONI.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

ma Homer che fine ha fatto? si è messo paura?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*nO*



Simy ha detto:


> ma Homer che fine ha fatto? si è messo paura?


No, si è rotto i coglioni....


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

*Oscuro*

Ma guarda cosa si è scatenato con sta domanda se sapete guidare....


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma guarda cosa si è scatenato con sta domanda se sapete guidare....


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHE PALLE.....SCRIVIAMO FRA UOMINI.CI fosse una che scrive: io da stark mi farei luicidare l'ampolla anale....che DUE COGLIONI.


Adesso qualcuna dirà che lo avrebbe anche fatto, ma dovevo farlo mentre guidavo quindi, niente ahahah


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Vi piace viaggiare?

Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi?

Avete amiche donne?

Quanto spesso andate a trovare i vostri genitori?

Vi ricordate dei compleanni degli amici anche senza che ve lo segnali fb? E li chiamate?

Quanti amici avete dai tempi del liceo?


Poi continuo.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...


non ho capito il valore aggiunto, nel caso.
a meno che tu non abbia un'attività di aggiustaggio lampade o una lampada che non funziona da anni.
Se è la seconda, sono poi due fili, eh?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Ok*



Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare?
> 
> Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi?
> 
> ...



Si, mi piace viaggiare,in auto ovviamente.
Ho amiche donne?si e no...un tasto dolente....
Mi ricordo i compleanni delle persone con cui sono cresciuto
Tanti....amici dell'infanzia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma all'occorrenza lo sai fare?


allora stai proprio in fissa se il problema è la lampada, ti posso aiutare pure io


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare?
> *a chi non piace o piacerebbe?*
> 
> Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi?
> ...


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, mi piace viaggiare,in auto ovviamente.
> Ho amiche donne?si e no...un tasto dolente....
> Mi ricordo i compleanni delle persone con cui sono cresciuto
> Tanti....amici dell'infanzia.


Hai paura dell'aereo?
Non tocco il tasto dolente.
Non hai risposto sui genitori.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, sì. Io ne ho corsi altri con la macchina, casomai. Ma quello lì no. In questo sono tipo Stark, anzi se mi strusci troppo ci fermiamo e punto. Ma in movimento no.


generalmente anch'io, ma è capitato ed ho lasciato che andasse.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare?
> 
> *Molto.
> *
> ...


...


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quanto spesso andate a trovare i vostri genitori?
> *il sabato e la domenica ma se ho altro da fare salta, non sono molto di famigghia*


questa è la risposta perfetta alla domanda, para mí :singleeye:


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...





Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare?
> 
> Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi?
> 
> ...



E che è, il questionario per l'iscrizione a Scientology?

Comunque non avete capito un cazzo. Dovevano rispondere solo i maschietti che hanno una vita sessuale attiva qui dentro al forum, specificando il loro valore aggiunto, rispetto ad altri che invece (me compreso), pur impegnandosi, non battono chiodo.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

ehem... io cercavo uno bravo in idraulica ... c'è nessuno?


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora stai proprio in fissa se il problema è la lampada, ti posso aiutare pure io


Ahahaha è il fatto di saper aggiustare in genere, saper mettere le mani in un motore, cambiare una candela o un fusibile, pulire il filtro della lavatrice, mandare una lavatrice, saper mettere un tassello al muro col trapano, smontare ante col cacciavite, sai quanti non ne hanno idea? Significa che hanno sempre avuto qualcuno che lo facesse al posto loro, e questo non è un valore aggiunto.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare?
> 
> Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi?
> 
> ...


mi piace vedere cose nuove, e ho viaggiato spesso con pochissimi soldi, ho diverse amiche, se posso un salto ce lo faccio quasi ogni giorno... sono molto anziani e so che dopo mi mancheranno, non sto su fb quindi li ricordo a memoria, dai tempi della scuola un solo vero amico.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> questa è la risposta perfetta alla domanda, para mí :singleeye:


che poi ho corretto
è il sabato *O *la domenica


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha è il fatto di saper aggiustare in genere, saper mettere le mani in un motore, cambiare una candela o un fusibile, pulire il filtro della lavatrice, mandare una lavatrice, saper mettere un tassello al muro col trapano, smontare ante col cacciavite, sai quanti non ne hanno idea? Significa che hanno sempre avuto qualcuno che lo facesse al posto loro, e questo non è un valore aggiunto.


eh ma c'è chi nei lavori manuali è proprio negato. Io conosco gente a cui non chiederei di piantare un chiodo ma mica perchè non ne hanno voglia, perchè poi mi tocca portarli all'ospedale.
Meglio che uno le mani non le butti, se deve fare un danno: quella è già, perlomeno, dimostrazione d'intelligenza.
il che, a pensarci, è l'unico vero valore aggiunto.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha è il fatto di saper aggiustare in genere, saper mettere le mani in un motore, cambiare una candela o un fusibile, pulire il filtro della lavatrice, mandare una lavatrice, saper mettere un tassello al muro col trapano, smontare ante col cacciavite, sai quanti non ne hanno idea? Significa che hanno sempre avuto qualcuno che lo facesse al posto loro, e questo non è un valore aggiunto.


non per dire, ma queste cose le dovrebbe saper fare anche una donna eh...


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha è il fatto di saper aggiustare in genere, saper mettere le mani in un motore, cambiare una candela o un fusibile, pulire il filtro della lavatrice, mandare una lavatrice, saper mettere un tassello al muro col trapano, smontare ante col cacciavite, sai quanti non ne hanno idea? Significa che hanno sempre avuto qualcuno che lo facesse al posto loro, e questo non è un valore aggiunto.


il discorso si potrebbe fare uguale con noi donne


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E che è, il questionario per l'iscrizione a Scientology?
> 
> Comunque non avete capito un cazzo. Dovevano rispondere solo *i maschietti che hanno una vita sessuale attiva qui dentro al forum*, specificando il loro valore aggiunto, rispetto ad altri che invece (me compreso), pur impegnandosi, non battono chiodo.



E quali sarebbero "i maschietti" che rimorchiano in questo forum?
Non è un forum per rimorchiare questo. Per quello c'è pieno di altri forum che io sappia. Per sentito dire perché io non li frequento.


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non per dire, ma queste cose le dovrebbe saper fare anche una donna eh...



Certo!!!!


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero "i maschietti" che rimorchiano in questo forum?
> Non è un forum per rimorchiare questo. Per quello c'è pieno di altri forum che io sappia. Per sentito dire perché io non li frequento.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up::up::up:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> il discorso si potrebbe fare uguale con noi donne


Certo!!!!


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma c'è chi nei lavori manuali è proprio negato. Io conosco gente a cui non chiederei di piantare un chiodo ma mica perchè non ne hanno voglia, perchè poi mi tocca portarli all'ospedale.
> Meglio che uno le mani non le butti, se deve fare un danno: quella è già, perlomeno, dimostrazione d'intelligenza.
> il che, a pensarci, è l'unico vero valore aggiunto.


Mah uno intelligentissimo ma impiastro anche no.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mah uno intelligentissimo ma impiastro anche no.


vabbè però dai, mettere un tassello o svitare qualche vite ci riesce pure un gibbone  la prova del nove, almeno riuscire a cambiare un flessibile del lavandino :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Hai paura dell'aereo?
> Non tocco il tasto dolente.
> Non hai risposto sui genitori.


Si,ho paura dell'aereo.
Vado dai miei 4 volte al mese...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dite la vostra:
> 
> *Io ho che tu non hai.....................(completate la frase)*
> 
> ...


niente io non ho assolutamente niente che tu non hai o che tu(generico credo) non possa avere....

ancge al contrario c'era solo una cosa che invidiavo a qualcuno 
che non avevo e avrei voluto...
ora ho anche quella 
quindi sono a posto così ...


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè però dai, mettere un tassello o svitare qualche vite *ci riesce pure un gibbone  *la prova del nove, almeno riuscire a cambiare un flessibile del lavandino :singleeye:


Sei molto ottimista....


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

mah, dipende sempre da cosa si intende per lavoretti casalinghi.
Prima di essere sfanculato dalla mia ex casa, avevo ridipinto l'intero muretto del terrazzo e relativa ringhiera (trattasi di terrazzo di 55mq), avevo ripulito il gazebo in legno e passato la pellicola protettiva per il legno.
Un'imbiancatura in casa la so fare.
Tutta la roba che ho preso da IKEA per la mia casupola in affitto me la sono montata da solo tranne il letto che aveva pezzi troppo grandi e richiedeva la consegna (e a quel punto pure il montaggio).
Un buco col trapano lo so fà, na lampadina la so cambiare pure un microcefalo.
La lavatrice la so usare.
Se c'è da cucinare roba semplice me la cavo (mi piacerebbe essere Cracco, sul serio, ma non ho tempo).
A pulire la cucina so meglio de na COLF.

Idraulica zero.
Elettronica zero.
Meccanica zero.
Giusto una gomma della macchina posso cambiare e manco sempre perché cò na macchina grossa me so impiccato.

Sinceramente non è che conosca tutti sti Mc Gyver, e quelli che conosco sono tutte persone nate e vissute in paesini, oppure che fanno comunque lavori che richiedono qualche conoscenza tecnica particolare.
Poi sì, ci sono gli appassionati di bricolage.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,*ho paura dell'aereo*.
> Vado dai miei 4 volte al mese...


abbiamo in comune piu cose di quelle che pensi


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> abbiamo in comune piu cose di quelle che pensi


Peccato,sei troppo coccolona....


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> abbiamo in comune piu cose di quelle che pensi



:clava:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*si*



Simy ha detto:


> :clava:


Faccia come er culo............................


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

sniff... io ho lasciato la mia famiglia piena di McGyver e Cracchi (Cracche) lì e adesso sono qua sola e senza nessuno capace (nemmeno io, tranne imbiancare) :sbatti:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccia come er culo............................


:angelo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mah, dipende sempre da cosa si intende per lavoretti casalinghi.
> Prima di essere sfanculato dalla mia ex casa, avevo ridipinto l'intero muretto del terrazzo e relativa ringhiera (trattasi di terrazzo di 55mq), avevo ripulito il gazebo in legno e passato la pellicola protettiva per il legno.
> Un'imbiancatura in casa la so fare.
> Tutta la roba che ho preso da IKEA per la mia casupola in affitto me la sono montata da solo tranne il letto che aveva pezzi troppo grandi e richiedeva la consegna (e a quel punto pure il montaggio).
> ...


Stark*ino*, dimmi che sul legno ci hai passato l'impregnante e non la pellicola protettiva(?) e ti dico dove sta il filtro della lavatrice.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato,sei troppo coccolona....





Simy ha detto:


> :clava:


tie' c'e' invece chi non lo e' affatto 
simy sciallissima....e' cmq troppo altro. io sono 1.56


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

posso dì una cattiveria?

io sono 1.68, il mio attuale lui è 1.70, me mancano i tacchi iange:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso dì una cattiveria?
> 
> io sono 1.68, il mio attuale lui è 1.70, me mancano i tacchi iange:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

lo so non c'entra un cavolo ma stavate tutti a parla di altezza e siete tutti altiiii


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so non c'entra un cavolo ma stavate tutti a parla di altezza e siete tutti altiiii


Sei una da tacchi?


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mah, dipende sempre da cosa si intende per lavoretti casalinghi.
> Prima di essere sfanculato dalla mia ex casa, avevo ridipinto l'intero muretto del terrazzo e relativa ringhiera (trattasi di terrazzo di 55mq), avevo ripulito il gazebo in legno e passato la pellicola protettiva per il legno.
> Un'imbiancatura in casa la so fare.
> Tutta la roba che ho preso da IKEA per la mia casupola in affitto me la sono montata da solo tranne il letto che aveva pezzi troppo grandi e richiedeva la consegna (e a quel punto pure il montaggio).
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una da tacchi?


ero. Ormai no. Coi tacchi paro la madre.. :facepalm:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stark*ino*, dimmi che sul legno ci hai passato l'impregnante e non la pellicola protettiva(?) e ti dico dove sta il filtro della lavatrice.


l'avevo scritto "impregnante", ma non ti voglio dire che cosa usciva fuori dal correttore automatico del MAC, quindi me so rotto le palle e l'ho chiamato così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so non c'entra un cavolo ma stavate tutti a parla di altezza e siete tutti altiiii


ti capisco... metteteli i tacchi ma non sempre va (giusto compromesso)


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so non c'entra un cavolo ma stavate tutti a parla di altezza e siete tutti altiiii


io no, 1,78 pè puzza, sono il nano del forum


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ero. Ormai no. Coi tacchi paro la madre.. :facepalm:


Mi piacciono le donne con i tacchi.Ma è fondamentale la cavilgia e la camminata....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ti capisco... metteteli i tacchi ma non sempre va (giusto compromesso)


li lascio per quelle occasioni in cui "tacchi only way", tipo cerimonie, serate o vestiti che senza tacchi non stanno bene manco a Kate Moss...:mexican:


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io no, 1,78 pè puzza, sono il nano del forum


E ti sembri basso?? :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io no, 1,78 pè puzza, sono il nano del forum


nano? per me perfetto, io sto (stavo) sempre su 8/9 cm di tacco quindi a posto.

Se osassi un 12 te do du cm di differenza si più fare :up:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nano? per me perfetto, io sto (stavo) sempre su 8/9 cm di tacco quindi a posto.
> 
> Se osassi un 12 te do du cm di differenza si più fare :up:


anche io adoro i tacchi


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le donne con i tacchi.Ma è fondamentale la cavilgia e la camminata....


caviglia sottile, 36 di piede e ci correvo per prendere l'autobus con i tacchi..quindi non sembro un t-Rex che cammina sulle uova :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nano? per me perfetto, io sto (stavo) sempre su 8/9 cm di tacco quindi a posto.
> 
> Se osassi un 12 te do du cm di differenza si più fare :up:


aho, qua so tutti cristoni di 1,90
je faccio da portachiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io adoro i tacchi


:up::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io adoro i tacchi


ecco, tu coi tacchi vicino a me sembri la maestra col poppante :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> aho, qua so tutti cristoni di 1,90
> je faccio da portachiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


esagerato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ecco, tu coi tacchi vicino a me sembri la maestra col poppante :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei alta Simy??


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esagerato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Simy mi voleva usare come medaglietta per Yuma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sei alta Simy??


è stark che esagera


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Con il mio 1,56 mi ritiro immeditamente da questo posto di Watussi.......e pure la mia gelatina non penso attiri. Sono tecnicamente spacciato. Adesso mi è tutto più chiaro 

apa:apa:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Una roba del genere farebbe rizzare il pisello ad Oscuro.....sicuro come l'oro!!


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?  no
> 
> ...


....continua pure


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare? non molto
> 
> Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi?
> a qualsiasi condizione forse a 20 anni,adesso no.
> ...


non fare troppe tappe


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io no, 1,78 pè puzza, sono il nano del forum


saresti più alto di me anche quando ho il tacco 12. 
Ma avrei il vantaggio di fissarti dritto negli occhi, in caso.
Quindi? 'mo che famo?


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> saresti più alto di me anche quando ho il tacco 12.
> Ma avrei il vantaggio di fissarti dritto negli occhi, in caso.
> Quindi? 'mo che famo?


Diamoci 'na punta e famo l'esperimento


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> saresti più alto di *me anche quando ho il tacco 12. *
> Ma avrei il vantaggio di fissarti dritto negli occhi, in caso.
> Quindi? 'mo che famo?



ne ho un paio blu elettrico favolose


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> saresti più alto di me anche quando ho il tacco 12.
> Ma avrei il vantaggio di fissarti dritto negli occhi, in caso.
> Quindi? 'mo che famo?


Ma come fate voi altre a mettere il tacco 12???
Cioè, dovete avere una malformazione strana alle caviglie, per forza!
Io li ho messi solo una volta, capodanno al Pineta, volevo far la figa io!
Tempo un'ora li ho tolti e sono stata con le scarpe in mano due ore...e sono tornata in albergo scalza.
Ricordo ancora il gelo ai piedi e la gente che mi derideva...


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ....continua pure


Ma tu non hai risposto!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> aho, qua so tutti cristoni di 1,90
> je faccio da portachiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hanno pure 25/30 cm di pisello, se è per questo... li hai visti che sono alti o vai a fiducia? 

PS 1,78 mica è poco!!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come fate voi altre a mettere il tacco 12???
> Cioè, dovete avere una malformazione strana alle caviglie, per forza!
> Io li ho messi solo una volta, capodanno al Pineta, volevo far la figa io!
> Tempo un'ora li ho tolti e sono stata con le scarpe in mano due ore...e sono tornata in albergo scalza.
> Ricordo ancora il gelo ai piedi e la gente che mi derideva...


io li tengo tutto il giorno ma sono in ufficio. non ci faccio i km 
Li ho indossati al raduno a Mantova e i partecipanti ti possono confermare che a metà pomeriggio giravo con le scarpe in mano
A una cena ho osato un 13/14. Però non ho dovuto caminare molto


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai risposto!


leggi meglio  ho risposto dentro ai quote


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come fate voi altre a mettere il tacco 12???
> Cioè, dovete avere una malformazione strana alle caviglie, per forza!
> Io li ho messi solo una volta, capodanno al Pineta, volevo far la figa io!
> Tempo un'ora li ho tolti e sono stata con le scarpe in mano due ore...e sono tornata in albergo scalza.
> Ricordo ancora il gelo ai piedi e la gente che mi derideva...


io dipende dalla scarpa.. il decollété con tacco a spillo è dolorosissimo da portare, non ce la faccio, ho i piedi piccoli e mi fanno male...lo stivale è perfetto...

i sandali dipende, se c'è un minimo di plateu oppure se il tacco è sottile o no, come sono allacciati... :mexican:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come fate voi altre a mettere il tacco 12???
> Cioè, dovete avere una malformazione strana alle caviglie, per forza!
> Io li ho messi solo una volta, capodanno al Pineta, volevo far la figa io!
> Tempo un'ora li ho tolti e sono stata con le scarpe in mano due ore...e sono tornata in albergo scalza.
> Ricordo ancora il gelo ai piedi e la gente che mi derideva...


Nika non sei l'unica. Io col tacco 12 resisto in piedi al massimo mezz'ora. Non sai quante volte son tornata a casa scalza. 
Solo per le occasioni speciali. Se no giu' bassa.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io li tengo tutto il giorno ma sono in ufficio. non ci faccio i km
> Li ho indossati al raduno a Mantova e i partecipanti ti possono confermare che a metà pomeriggio giravo con le scarpe in mano
> A una cena ho osato un 13/14. Però non ho dovuto caminare molto


Ma io non riesco a tenerle manco seduta!!


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Oscuro e Homer saranno felicissimi della piega che sta prendendo questa discussione!


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

E non arrivate a piedi al lavoro in zona sanpietrini[emoji41] 'tacci loro le volte che rimango incastrata....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E non arrivate a piedi al lavoro in zona sanpietrini[emoji41] 'tacci loro le volte che rimango incastrata....


no fortunatamente lavoro e abito in zona asfalto :up:


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Oscuro e Homer saranno felicissimi della piega che sta prendendo questa discussione!



Una figata, mi sto già toccando :up:

Ma come dicevo prima sono tecnicamente tagliato fuori


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Con il mio 1,56 mi ritiro immeditamente da questo posto di Watussi.......e pure la mia gelatina non penso attiri. Sono tecnicamente spacciato. Adesso mi è tutto più chiaro
> 
> apa:apa:


Poi chiedi perché non acchiappi? Sei bugiardo!


----------



## ivanl (30 Marzo 2015)

Mia moglie li usa tutti i giorni, minimo 10; quando usciamo, sia che si cammini o meno, 12. Ha anche qualche 14 con le quali mi arriva a pari altezza (io sono normotipo, come Stark). Tutti, comunque, con plateau e non a spillo.
Giusto quando siamo in vacanza che si cammina tutto il giorno, usa delle scarpe tipo sneaker, ma sempre con un minimo di tacco. Con scarpe basse credo di non averla mai vista in 25 anni


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi chiedi perché non acchiappi? Sei bugiardo!



Hai ragione, 1,55.....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mia moglie li usa tutti i giorni, minimo 10; quando usciamo, sia che si cammini o meno, 12. Ha anche qualche 14 con le quali mi arriva a pari altezza (io sono normotipo, come Stark). Tutti, comunque, con plateau e non a spillo.
> Giusto quando siamo in vacanza che si cammina tutto il giorno, usa delle scarpe tipo sneaker, ma sempre con un minimo di tacco. Con scarpe basse credo di non averla mai vista in 25 anni


Perché?


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E non arrivate a piedi al lavoro in zona sanpietrini[emoji41] 'tacci loro le volte che rimango incastrata....


ma no c'è la tecnica anche per i sampietrini


----------



## ivanl (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?


non lo so, sono fatti suoi. tanto a me non cambia niente


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> caviglia sottile, 36 di piede e ci correvo per prendere l'autobus con i tacchi..quindi non sembro un t-Rex che cammina sulle uova :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Punto vita?


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mia moglie li usa tutti i giorni, minimo 10; quando usciamo, sia che si cammini o meno, 12. Ha anche qualche 14 con le quali mi arriva a pari altezza (io sono normotipo, come Stark). Tutti, comunque, con plateau e non a spillo.
> Giusto quando siamo in vacanza che si cammina tutto il giorno, usa delle scarpe tipo sneaker, ma sempre con un minimo di tacco. Con scarpe basse credo di non averla mai vista in 25 anni


favolosa!! :up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

quando ero pischella e non emigrata mi dilettavo a camminare sulle mani per le strade di roma con i tacchi e i jeans, quando scendevo piroettavo con i tacchi (10 e' il mio massimo, con 12 sembrerei ridicola, same for 14)


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

VanBasten ha detto:


> *Hanno pure 25/30 cm di pisello, se è per questo*... li hai visti che sono alti o vai a fiducia?
> 
> PS 1,78 mica è poco!!!


tu che ne sai? li hai visti o vai a fiducia?


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Punto vita?


mah non ce l'ho, sono più 100/100/100 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Tessa ha detto:


> Oscuro e Homer saranno felicissimi della piega che sta prendendo questa discussione!


Proprio no!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu che ne sai? li hai visti o vai a fiducia?


ma chi e'? tu lo conosci?


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma chi e'? tu lo conosci?


no


----------



## Uhlalá (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sì, l'alter ego maschile di Uhlalà ahahah


EVVAIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> ma chi e'? tu lo conosci?


Con me ci ha preso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:A me dicono che sarei un transessuale niente male....ho una stacco di gamba da paura.....:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu che ne sai? li hai visti o vai a fiducia?


Nei forum e su face hanno tutti almeno 25, a parole... tutto qui :facepalm:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no


e perche parla di piselli altrui?
e dove sono gli altri 7 messaggi?
e dai che tu lavori in portineria , sai bene chi entra ed esce  specie chi esce


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me ci ha preso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:A me dicono che sarei un transessuale niente male....ho una stacco di gamba da paura.....:rotfl:


te credo alto 1,90 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Con me ci ha preso*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:A me dicono che sarei un transessuale niente male....ho una stacco di gamba da paura.....:rotfl:


avrà avuto una botta di culo...


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma chi e'? tu lo conosci?


chi può dirlo?  dovresti sapere che siamo forum che lascia il segno.....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me ci ha preso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:A me dicono che sarei un transessuale niente male....ho una stacco di gamba da paura.....:rotfl:


ce manca solo che hai le gambe corte ....1.91 lo stacco e' d obbligo...
come sei messo a spalle?


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e perche parla di piselli altrui?
> e dove sono gli altri 7 messaggi?
> e dai che tu lavori in portineria , *sai bene chi entra ed esce  specie chi esce*



appunto... e dovresti sapere che ho un buon fiuto


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi può dirlo?  dovresti sapere che siamo forum che lascia il segno.....


ti trovo bene recentemente....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto... e dovresti sapere che ho un buon fiuto


ma di chi parlate? mi sono persa


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no c'è la tecnica anche per i sampietrini


Allora è quello... mi mancano le basi[emoji26]


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma di chi parlate? mi sono persa


del concetto di ciclicità.    di solito si applica alla storia.   a volte si può applicare pure a chi prima sbatte la porta e poi ritorna passando dal retro


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ce manca solo che hai le gambe corte ....1.91 lo stacco e' d obbligo...
> come sei messo a spalle?


Oscuro ripreso di spalle con un suo amico...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> avrà avuto una botta di culo...


Ma si capisce che sono uno.......da 25......ti sto simpatico per quello no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro ripreso di spalle con un suo amico...


e le gambe corte :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> EVVAIIIIIIIIIIIII


dai, CUBIAMO insieme :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e le gambe corte :rotfl:


E' un dramma!!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un dramma!!


non dirlo a me, sono tutta corta


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non lo so, sono fatti suoi. tanto a me non cambia niente


Come sarebbe  "sono fatti suoi"? Il fatto che per te è indifferente glielo hai mai detto?
Potrebbe essere una liberazione per lei.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

VanBasten ha detto:


> Nei forum e su face hanno tutti almeno 25, a parole... tutto qui :facepalm:


ah ok... quindi tu vai per luoghi comuni


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro ripreso di spalle con un suo amico...


Fai la simpatica?Di spalle sono regolare....


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non dirlo a me, sono tutta corta


Io ti stacco di ben 2 cm...parliamo la stessa lingua!


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai la simpatica?Di spalle sono regolare....


Non faccio la simpatica, io sono simpatica...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti stacco di ben 2 cm...parliamo la stessa lingua!


manco tu arrivi al 60...io ricordo che il momento piu brutto della mia vita, fu quando, siccome avevo 1.60 sulla carta di identita', volevo sapere la verita, mi misurai e li scoprii che era 1.56 e non 1.60. il caso volle che fu lo stesso giorno in cui calcolai i punti della maturita, 56. e grazie ai 6 di credito extra scolastico arrivai a 62..
il 56 e' un numero che odio


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non faccio la simpatica, io sono simpatica...


Quando dormi.....


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

che poi mi chiedo perché la gente esce dalla porta e rientra dalla finestra... soprattutto dopo aver detto di non voler mettere più piede qui dentro... mah... sarebbe divertente studiare alcune menti


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E non arrivate a piedi al lavoro in zona sanpietrini[emoji41] 'tacci loro le volte che rimango incastrata....


Ma il cambio scarpe no?


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> manco tu arrivi al 60...io ricordo che il momento piu brutto della mia vita, fu qundo, siccome avevo 1.60 sulla carta di identita', volevo sapere la verita, mi misurai e li scoprii che era 1.56 e non 1.60. il caso volle che fu lo stesso giorno in cui calcolai i punti della maturita, 56. e grazie ai 6 di credito extra scolastico arrivai a 62..
> il 56 e' un numero che odio


Non arrivo al 60, cosa che mi ha impedito di fare quello che volevo...ma vabbè!
Sulla carta di identità comunque è segnato 1.60 e fanculo!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non arrivo al 60, cosa che mi ha impedito di fare quello che volevo...ma vabbè!
> Sulla carta di identità comunque è segnato 1.60 e fanculo!


carriera militare? anche io....aviazione...mi mancavano i cm.....e pure io 1.60. anche sul passaporto


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non arrivo al 60, cosa che mi ha impedito di fare quello che volevo...ma vabbè!
> Sulla carta di identità comunque è segnato 1.60 e fanculo!


grande!! io pure ho rubato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come fate voi altre a mettere il tacco 12???
> Cioè, dovete avere una malformazione strana alle caviglie, per forza!
> Io li ho messi solo una volta, capodanno al Pineta, volevo far la figa io!
> Tempo un'ora li ho tolti e sono stata con le scarpe in mano due ore...e sono tornata in albergo scalza.
> Ricordo ancora il gelo ai piedi e la gente che mi derideva...


io venerdì sono andata in giro tutto il giorno con il tacco 10. Al pomeriggio ho fatto anche il safari.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sarebbe "sono fatti suoi"? Il fatto che per te è indifferente glielo hai mai detto?
> Potrebbe essere una liberazione per lei.


Questa non l'ho capita
Pensi che metta i tacchi per lui?


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il cambio scarpe no?


Io lavoro con quattro gatti e non faccia al pubblico. Potrei lavorare in ciabatte se volessi. È per strada che voglio fare la stangona[emoji2] l'altro giorno ho incrociato Alessandro Gassman alto due metri e dieci ed ero in sneakers... anche quando ho incrociato Giampaolo Morelli alto come uno zulu ero in sneakers... e io senza tacchi sparisco... trasparente.... sò drammi questi!!!


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Io adoro le gnappe.
_"lasciate che le gnappe vengano a me"
_:mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita
> Pensi che metta i tacchi per lui?


hahaha nel senso che magari lei lo fa per lui, ma se a lui non frega....


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio no!


Ero ironica....


----------



## ivanl (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sarebbe  "sono fatti suoi"? Il fatto che per te è indifferente glielo hai mai detto?
> Potrebbe essere una liberazione per lei.


Non credo, le scarpe sono sue, le compra quando vuole (e' compulsiva tipo Imelda Marcos) e non ci metto becco. Se le compra come le pare, io non mi sono espresso ne' a favore ne' contro. Anzi, evito accuratamente di andare con lei, senno' litighiamo perche' ne compra troppe o ci mette troppo a sceglierle...dubito fortemente che scelga in base alle mie possibili preferenze.
Al max le critico dopo, ma non sul tacco. In genere sul colore o sul tipo 'battona moldava'. ecco, quelle non le mette, quando le dico cosi'.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io adoro le gnappe.
> _"lasciate che le gnappe vengano a me"
> _:mexican:


È questo il mio dramma: non sono tascabile, non sono stangona, sempre average cazz***. Con i tacchi alti quanto meno mi atteggio a stangona[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ero ironica....


Io sapevo che finiva così.....!Qui dentro le donne sono molto timide...purtroppo.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo, le scarpe sono sue, le compra quando vuole (e' compulsiva tipo Imelda Marcos) e non ci metto becco. Se le compra come le pare, io non mi sono espresso ne' a favore ne' contro. Anzi, evito accuratamente di andare con lei, senno' litighiamo perche' ne compra troppe o ci mette troppo a sceglierle...dubito fortemente che scelga in base alle mie possibili preferenze.
> Al max le critico dopo, ma non sul tacco. *In genere sul colore o sul tipo 'battona moldava'*. ecco, quelle non le mette, quando le dico cosi'.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando dormi.....


 e che ne sai tu!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io adoro le gnappe.
> _"lasciate che le gnappe vengano a me"
> _:mexican:


bene e dove e' che ti trovo?


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sapevo che finiva così.....!Qui dentro le donne sono molto timide...purtroppo.


Non trovi che parlare di scarpe sia sottilmente erotico? Tipo un linguaggio segreto, come i fiori...[emoji151] [emoji151]


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non trovi che parlare di scarpe sia sottilmente erotico? Tipo un linguaggio segreto, come i fiori...[emoji151] [emoji151]


che poi siamo finiti proprio OT perché il 3d era per tutt altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> carriera militare? anche io....aviazione...mi mancavano i cm.....e pure io 1.60. anche sul passaporto


Mannaggia ai limiti!
Comunque all'inizio non c'erano..deficiente io che non ho colto la palla al balzo...


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io venerdì sono andata in giro tutto il giorno con il tacco 10. Al pomeriggio ho fatto anche il safari.


Il safari?! Coi tacchi?! Temeraria!!!
Devi farmi scuola...io scapuzzo pure con 5 cm!!!


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che poi siamo finiti proprio OT perché il 3d era per tutt altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma si sono fatti avanti in pochi... gli altri non pervenuti. E poi Tessa deve fare altre domande. Inganniamo l'attesa parlando di scarpe, siamo sempre donne flap flap...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> e che ne sai tu!


Un nome un programma.....


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un nome un programma.....


Il tuo odio per me permea sempre quando mi rivolgi la parola...
La mia sofferenza è quasi grande quanto l'ammmmore che ho per LDS...dov'è quel pirla?!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Non trovi che parlare di scarpe sia sottilmente erotico? Tipo un linguaggio segreto, come i fiori...[emoji151] [emoji151]


Una mi disse che le scarpe con i tacchi hanno una valenza fallica....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io lavoro con quattro gatti e non faccia al pubblico. Potrei lavorare in ciabatte se volessi. È per strada che voglio fare la stangona[emoji2] l'altro giorno ho incrociato Alessandro Gassman alto due metri e dieci ed ero in sneakers... anche quando ho incrociato Giampaolo Morelli alto come uno zulu ero in sneakers... e io senza tacchi sparisco... trasparente.... sò drammi questi!!!



Io credo che l'importante è che tu con le/i sneakers (non so cosa sono) ti senta a tuo agio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> hahaha nel senso che magari lei lo fa per lui, ma se a lui non frega....


se uan si mette i tacchi solo per far piacere a un uomo sta messa maluccio, come tutte le cose che si fanno solo per far contento l'altro. Capirei una volta ogni tanto ma se lo fa sempre sarà perchè piace a lei


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma si sono fatti avanti in pochi... gli altri non pervenuti. E poi Tessa deve fare altre domande. Inganniamo l'attesa parlando di scarpe, siamo sempre donne flap flap...


giusto!

se ce la facessi a stare sul 12/13 a spillo decollètè mi sarei indebitata per queste:


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una mi disse che le scarpe con i tacchi hanno una valenza fallica....


Non lo so... ma i tronkazzi fanno camminare con il culo fuori alla Belen[emoji2] poi in teoria devi mettere un piede davanto a un altro e così la merce dondola[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Continuo:

Avete qualche tipo di dipendenza? 

Tre film d'amore che vi sono piaciuti. 

Tre libri d'amore che vi sono piaciuti. 

Chi avete votato alle passate elezioni?


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> giusto!
> 
> se ce la facessi a stare sul 12/13 a spillo decollètè mi sarei indebitata per queste:


Belle!


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una mi disse che le scarpe con i tacchi hanno una valenza fallica....


Più che altro sono i piedi che hanno un che di fallico...
E' erotico il gesto della donna che infila il piede (simbolo fallico) nella scarpa, che in questo modo richiama il sesso femminile...
Il tacco è simbolo in un certo senso di potere della donna nei confronti dell'uomo, prova ne è che ad alcuni piace essere "calpestati" da una scarpa col tacco, proprio per sottolineare la propria "inferiorità" davanti a una donna portatrice di tacco alto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo, le scarpe sono sue, le compra quando vuole (e' compulsiva tipo Imelda Marcos) e non ci metto becco. Se le compra come le pare, io non mi sono espresso ne' a favore ne' contro. Anzi, evito accuratamente di andare con lei, senno' litighiamo perche' ne compra troppe o ci mette troppo a sceglierle...dubito fortemente che scelga in base alle mie possibili preferenze.
> Al max le critico dopo, ma non sul tacco. In genere sul colore o sul tipo *'battona moldava*'. ecco, quelle non le mette, quando le dico cosi'.


:rotfl::rotfl:

Io e tua moglie abbiamo gli stessi gusti mi sa
Mi hai fatto venire in mente un anedoto. Cresima di mio figlio,  tronchetti tacco 12 con catena dorata intorno alla caviglia. Marca di cui è testimonial Belen. Vado da mia madre e le dico: "mamma ti piacciono le scarpe nuove? Sono della Belen" Risposta "No in de batona". I miei amici presenti alla cena ne ridono ancora adesso :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bene e dove e' che ti trovo?


A Roma ovviamente, in Via.....
ah no, l'indirizzo in privato


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giusto!
> 
> se ce la facessi a stare sul 12/13 a spillo decollètè mi sarei indebitata per queste:


:inlove:


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo:
> 
> Avete qualche tipo di dipendenza?  La Roma
> 
> ...


un partito che non ha passato lo sbarramento


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giusto!
> 
> se ce la facessi a stare sul 12/13 a spillo decollètè mi sarei indebitata per queste:


Christiane Louboutine


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un partito che non ha passato lo sbarramento


Fratelli d'Italia?????


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fratelli d'Italia?????


no.    ha preso ancora meno voti di Fd'I


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Un uomo a cui piacciano i film d'autore e d'amore.
C'e' qualcunoooo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il safari?! Coi tacchi?! Temeraria!!!
> Devi farmi scuola...io scapuzzo pure con 5 cm!!!


safari pericolossissimo a pelo d'acqua.
Con tacco ma sottovento.
Una roba pericolosa come imboccare un senso unico contromano.
Ah, ops, fatto anche quello


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un partito che non ha passato lo sbarramento


Tsipras o Ncd?


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Siete troppo fuori tema 3D. Hanno risposto solo donne vergini


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> se uan si mette i tacchi solo per far piacere a un uomo sta messa maluccio, come tutte le cose che si fanno solo per far contento l'altro. Capirei una volta ogni tanto ma se lo fa sempre sarà perchè piace a lei


te fai la sgargiulla perche sei alta. ma noi basse incluse la moglie suddetta, dobbiamo adattarci


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Siete troppo fuori tema 3D. Hanno risposto solo donne vergini


Homer qui è sempre così.Queste chiaccherano,parlano,ma quando si tratta di pisello...fuggono.Se vuoi delle amiche qui dentro è il posto giusto,se vuoi altro...hai sbagliato forum..fidati.:up::up:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Potrei sorvolare sui film d'amore d'autore ma non potrei mai stare cin qualcuno che abbia idee politiche completamente divergenti dalle mie. Non funzionerebbe.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Potrei sorvolare sui film d'amore d'autore ma non potrei mai stare cin qualcuno che abbia idee politiche completamente divergenti dalle mie. Non funzionerebbe.


Non ho idee politiche,vorrei votare le persone.....!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Potrei sorvolare sui film d'amore d'autore ma non potrei mai stare cin qualcuno che abbia idee politiche completamente divergenti dalle mie. Non funzionerebbe.


Secoli fa abbiamo avuto una discussione su questo argomento
Ho realizzato che di tutte le persone che frequento l'ultima cosa che chiedo, se la chiedo, è cosa votano


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Un uomo a cui piacciano i film d'autore e d'amore.
> C'e' qualcunoooo?


_"no Maria io a questo punto lascio il programma"_


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer qui è sempre così.Queste chiaccherano,parlano,ma quando si tratta di pisello...fuggono.Se vuoi delle amiche qui dentro è il posto giusto,se vuoi altro...hai sbagliato forum..*fidati.*:up::up:



Lo faccio solo perchè hai al tuo attivo 28.000 messaggi................

Ma allora mi dovrei fidare anche di Minerva, JB, Ultimo, Tebe...........


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer qui è sempre così.Queste chiaccherano,parlano,ma quando si tratta di pisello...fuggono.Se vuoi delle amiche qui dentro è il posto giusto,se vuoi altro...hai sbagliato forum..fidati.:up::up:


Ci sono un sacco di donne libere nel forum. Siete voi quelli impegnati!!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Lo faccio solo perchè hai al tuo attivo 28.000 messaggi................
> 
> Ma allora mi dovrei fidare anche di Minerva, JB, Ultimo, Tebe...........


No,tu dovresti fidarti di quello che è oscuro....:rotfl:a sto punto il conte sarebbe un genio..no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di donne libere nel forum. Siete voi quelli impegnati!!!!


Ma guarda impegnati o liberi sono tutte chiacchere
Fidati di una che frequenta sto posto da quasi 5 anni


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di donne libere nel forum. Siete voi quelli impegnati!!!!



Ma tutte impegnate con altri.....


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> _"no Maria io a questo punto lascio il programma"_


No dai resta.


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda impegnati o liberi sono tutte chiacchere
> Fidati di una che frequenta sto posto da quasi 5 anni




 io non capire


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di donne libere nel forum. Siete voi quelli impegnati!!!!


Fossi matto...io la voglio:

Impegnatissima
Eversiva
Senza scrupoli
Stronza
Algida
Intraprendente
Agressiva
Conturbante
Pregiudicata
Quasi violenta.
Poi,fammici pensare.....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> io non capire


tu fare lo scemo per non andare in guerra
tu e l'amico tuo

continuate a lamentarvi che le donne qui dentro fanno le amiche ma appena ci avviciniamo scappate a gambe levate
Avvertivo Tessa di non perdere del tempo


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Christiane Louboutine



il maestro


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fossi matto...io la voglio:
> 
> Impegnatissima   ce l'ho
> Eversiva             ce l'ho
> ...



vedi tu


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *tu fare lo scemo per non andare in guerra
> tu e l'amico tuo*
> 
> continuate a lamentarvi che le donne qui dentro fanno le amiche ma appena ci avviciniamo scappate a gambe levate
> Avvertivo Tessa di non perdere del tempo



Qui dentro non ho amici e sono in guerra con tutti :sonar:


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> tu fare lo scemo per non andare in guerra
> tu e l'amico tuo
> 
> continuate a lamentarvi che le donne qui dentro fanno le amiche ma appena ci avviciniamo scappate a gambe levate
> Avvertivo Tessa di non perdere del tempo


Ma certo io mi diverto proprio perche' lo so che sono dei fedeli. 
Se cosi non fosse sarei la prima a scappare.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma certo io mi diverto proprio perche' lo so che sono dei fedeli.
> Se cosi non fosse sarei la prima a scappare.



Stavo scherzando ovviamente


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fossi matto...io la voglio:
> 
> Impegnatissima
> Eversiva
> ...


all'appello ho solo
IMPEGNATA e PREGIUDICATA anche ALGIDA dicono


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Tu*



farfalla ha detto:


> vedi tu


Tu hai le potenzialità giuste,e ti ho sempre detto questo.....!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> all'appello ho solo
> IMPEGNATA e PREGIUDICATA anche ALGIDA dicono


Pregiudicata?ottimo....motivo?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai le potenzialità giuste,e ti ho sempre detto questo.....!



Lo salvo questo post


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo salvo questo post


ANCHE IO


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pregiudicata?ottimo....motivo?


Ho mandato a fare in culo un vigile. Mi ha denunciata.


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Vabbè, l'esperimento è riuscito, direi di chiudere. Da quando ho aperto il 3D ho ricevuto 4 mp di voi donne vergini......inizio a darmi da fare. Ringrazio Oscuro per avermelo "appoggiato" e non averlo spinto, ringrazio Stark e tutti quelli che hanno, su mia richiesta, partecipato al sondaggio.

Buona serata a tutti, ho da lavorare in mp.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ho mandato a fare in culo un vigile. Mi ha denunciata.


Hai preso molti punti.Io ne ho denunciato uno....e non uno qualsiasi....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> safari pericolossissimo a pelo d'acqua.
> Con tacco ma sottovento.
> Una roba pericolosa come imboccare un senso unico contromano.
> Ah, ops, fatto anche quello


Sti impuniti cambiano i sensi unici continuamente
E meno male che non c'erano le telecamera


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai le potenzialità giuste,e ti ho sempre detto questo.....!





farfalla ha detto:


> vedi tu





farfalla ha detto:


> Lo salvo questo post





Simy ha detto:


> ANCHE IO


interessante


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Vabbè*



perplesso ha detto:


> interessante


Infatti sono potenzialità inespresse......madonna santa....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti sono potenzialità inespresse......madonna santa....



Ma io voglio esprimerle


----------



## Tessa (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> interessante



Mi spiegate?


----------



## Homer (30 Marzo 2015)

Come cazzo c'è finito questo 3D (in particolare) sul blog "I multi vasi di Pandora"? Chi ce l'ha messo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sti impuniti cambiano i sensi unici continuamente
> E meno male che non c'erano le telecamera


comunque è stato emozionante


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> interessante


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi spiegate?


Sempre perché qui sonk tutte chiacchere. Io ci provo con Oscuro che non mi caga. La Simy fa la gelosa inutilmente e Perplesso marca il territorio con me e alla fine nessuno combina nulla


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Vabbè comunque volevo lanciare il concorso "_acchiappa Stark_".
Alla vincitrice, selezionata dal Giudice Supremo (che è sempre Stark), andrà in premio.....Stark!!!
Una alla volta mi raccomando. E senza spingere che c'ho un'età.
Il concorso scadrà il 30.04.2015, quando avrà luogo la premiazione e la vincitrice avrà l'onore di passare il ponte dell'1 maggio niente popòdimeno che....Stark!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre perché qui sonk tutte chiacchere. Io ci provo con Oscuro che non mi caga. La Simy fa la gelosa inutilmente e Perplesso marca il territorio con me e alla fine nessuno combina nulla


No.Tu scherzi...l'unico che finisce con il pisello fra le mani sono io....


----------



## Uhlalá (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una mi disse che le scarpe con i tacchi hanno una valenza fallica....


Oddio....il tacco a stiletto non fa ben sperare.....


----------



## Traccia (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alto 1.91.
> Occhi verdi.
> Da popco superato i 40
> Guidate molto bene?:rotfl:guidare è il mio lavoro....e la mia passione....mi ha fregato il fisico...non posso gareggiare...
> Dentro casa non so fare un cazzo.



e solo ora ti descrivi tu??? :inlove:

a capelli come stai messo??


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> e solo ora ti descrivi tu??? :inlove:
> 
> a capelli come stai messo??


Nota dolente.....!Brizzolato.:rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nota dolente.....!Brizzolato.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Traccia ha detto:


>


Be cosi acchiappo pure quelle di 70....che ci devo fare?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


>


La barba mi esce nera...ma i capelli sono sale e pepe dai miei 30 anni....


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fossi matto...io la voglio:
> 
> Impegnatissima
> Eversiva
> ...


Adesso impavido Oscuro... ti dico una cosa, qui davanti a tutti quanti, che chiamo come testimoni: io sono tutte queste cose... embè che vogliamo fare??[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Adesso impavido Oscuro... ti dico una cosa, qui davanti a tutti quanti, che chiamo come testimoni: io sono tutte queste cose... embè che vogliamo fare??[emoji2] [emoji2]


Ti contatto in pvt


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti contatto in pvt


[emoji12] [emoji12] vai Braveheart


----------



## Traccia (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La barba mi esce nera...ma i capelli sono sale e pepe dai miei 30 anni....


noooooooooo
pure la barba?!? ma anche basettoni!?!? :inlove:

uhm...ho passato tutta la giornata a litigare col mio tizio che mi sono persa sto 3d favoloso!!!  non ti puoi distrarre un attimo èèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## Traccia (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fossi matto...io la voglio:
> 
> Impegnatissima *-- si, con data scadenza*
> Eversiva *-- mah...non proprio*
> ...


enne ci esse (non ci siamo)
non sono io il tuo tipo
non ne ho una
vabbè


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita
> Pensi che metta i tacchi per lui?


Per qualcuno li metterà.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mannaggia ai limiti!
> Comunque all'inizio non c'erano..deficiente io che non ho colto la palla al balzo...


Ti sei misurata di recente? Io ho scoperto di essere cresciuta dopo un'età insospettabile.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> e solo ora ti descrivi tu??? :inlove:
> 
> a capelli come stai messo??





Traccia ha detto:


> noooooooooo
> pure la barba?!? ma anche basettoni!?!? :inlove:
> 
> uhm...ho passato tutta la giornata a litigare col mio tizio che mi sono persa sto 3d favoloso!!!  non ti puoi distrarre un attimo èèèèèèèèèèè


:saggio:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per qualcuno li metterà.


Per stare bene con se stessa
Io uso spesso i tacchi. Raro che lo faccio per qualcuno. Capita.
Tu metti le scarpe basse per qualcuno?


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei misurata di recente? Io ho scoperto di essere cresciuta dopo un'età insospettabile.


Sì, qualche mese fa in una di quelle visite dove ti contano pure i peli...
Altezza invariata! Sono una nanerottola, pazienza!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei misurata di recente? Io ho scoperto di essere cresciuta dopo un'età insospettabile.


Da quando hai cominciato a mettere i tacchi, diciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per stare bene con se stessa
> Io uso spesso i tacchi. Raro che lo faccio per qualcuno. Capita.
> Tu metti le scarpe basse per qualcuno?


Le scarpe basse sono comode e le metto per me.

Quelle alte no.
Certamente agli altri interessa meno di noi di questo interessi a noi ma si fanno scelte in base all'immagine che vogliamo dare di noi altrimenti usciremmo in tuta e pantofole.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da quando hai cominciato a mettere i tacchi, diciamo.


No.

Avevo un'altezza che ho visto ridursi in seguito a un incidente e ho mantenuto per qualche anno.
Dopo parecchi anni un'amica insisteva che fossi più alta di quanto dicevo  (cosa più unica che rara) e mi ha voluto misurare.
Ero più alta di prima dell'incidente.
Ho poi verificato più volte con strumenti non casalinghi.
Era proprio così.


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei misurata di recente? Io ho scoperto di essere cresciuta dopo un'età insospettabile.



Ciao

mi sono appena misurata ... non si sa mai, la speranza è l'ultima a morire ... :rotfl:

Nulla, fissa sono. Sotto i 60 ... 

Con un 34 di piede, diventa ovvio che scarpe alte ne ho poche. Non si trovano. Il 10 è il massimo. 
Poi al mio ex non piacevano neanche. Quando si usciva assieme, sempre con scarpe basse. 
Ho prevalentemente Puma, Adidas e Asics. A me piacciono tantissimo. Sono comode. 
E stando in montagna in più è ovvio, se no mi spezzo le gambe ... 


L'altezza comunque non è mai stato un problema. Ho sempre avuto uomini oltre i 80 ... 
Certo, stare sempre ad altezza ascelle degli altri, non è il massimo ...



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le scarpe basse sono comode e le metto per me.
> 
> Quelle alte no.
> Certamente agli altri interessa meno di noi di questo interessi a noi ma si fanno scelte in base all'immagine che vogliamo dare di noi altrimenti usciremmo in tuta e pantofole.


le scarpe alta mi piacciono e le metto per me esattamente come mi capita di uscire in scarpe da tennis e tuta se quel giorno mi sento così.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Avevo un'altezza che ho visto ridursi in seguito a un incidente e ho mantenuto per qualche anno.
> Dopo parecchi anni un'amica insisteva che fossi più alta di quanto dicevo (cosa più unica che rara) e mi ha voluto misurare.
> ...


Più alta di quanto?


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le scarpe basse sono comode e le metto per me.
> 
> Quelle alte no.
> Certamente agli altri interessa meno di noi di questo interessi a noi ma si fanno scelte in base all'immagine che vogliamo dare di noi altrimenti usciremmo in tuta e pantofole.


io non la vedo cosi... 

tutto quello che indosso lo indosso per me e non per gli altri, e vale per le scarpe, un paio di jeans o un completino intimo che mi piace particolarmente... non si tratta di immagine che vogliamo dare di noi


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non la vedo cosi...
> 
> *tutto quello che indosso lo indosso per me e non per gli altri*, e vale per le scarpe, un paio di jeans o un completino intimo che mi piace particolarmente... non si tratta di immagine che vogliamo dare di noi


secondo me c'è una via di mezzo... lo farai per te, ma anche per un'immagine che vorrai trasmettere. Non penso che su un'isola deserta, se per assurdo avessi a disposizione un bel guardaroba perderesti ore a truccarti e a vestirti in un certo modo


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> secondo me c'è una via di mezzo... lo farai per te, ma anche per un'immagine che vorrai trasmettere. Non penso che su un'isola deserta, se per assurdo avessi a disposizione un bel guardaroba perderesti ore a truccarti e a vestirti in un certo modo



e chi lo dice  

no a parte gli scherzi... non sono il tipo che "non esce di casa senza trucco" anzi  quindi dipende più da mio stato d'animo che da altro


----------



## ivanl (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> secondo me c'è una via di mezzo... lo farai per te, ma anche per un'immagine che vorrai trasmettere. Non penso che su un'isola deserta, se per assurdo avessi a disposizione un bel guardaroba perderesti ore a truccarti e a vestirti in un certo modo


mia moglie lo farebbe...lei e' una di quelle che "non si esce di casa senza trucco" , con relative perdite di tempo immense (dal mio punto di vista, ovviamente).


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi lo dice
> 
> no a parte gli scherzi... non sono il tipo che "non esce di casa senza trucco" anzi  quindi dipende più da mio stato d'animo che da altro


quoto.
Io mi vesto per come mi alzo, vado dalla scarpa tecnica al tacco a stiletto, dal jeans e felpa al tailleur.
Ogni tanto mi metto un capo perchè vedendolo nell'armadio mi ispira.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Adesso impavido Oscuro... ti dico una cosa, qui davanti a tutti quanti, che chiamo come testimoni: io sono tutte queste cose... embè che vogliamo fare??[emoji2] [emoji2]



Dovrei crederti magica drusilla?:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrei crederti magica drusilla?:rotfl:



intanto aspetto ancora il tuo pvt.... come volevasi dimostrare :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Io mi vesto per come mi alzo, vado dalla scarpa tecnica al tacco a stiletto, dal jeans e felpa al tailleur.
> Ogni tanto mi metto un capo perchè vedendolo nell'armadio mi ispira.


Ripensandoci ha ragione Brunetta. Il venerdì io sono vestita sempre sportivissima e poi invece mi tocca fare delle eccezioni per non sfigurare


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mia moglie lo farebbe...lei e' una di quelle che "non si esce di casa senza trucco" , con relative *perdite di tempo immense* (dal mio punto di vista, ovviamente).


mannò, io ci metto 5 minuti
mai uscita senza trucco, anche stare a casa in pigiama e senza trucco mi sembrerebbe di essere malata
anche in campagna con i cani mi cambio solo le scarpe, via i tacchi e stivali di gomma, anche con la gonna


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, io ci metto 5 minuti
> mai uscita senza trucco, anche stare a casa in pigiama e senza trucco mi sembrerebbe di essere malata
> anche in campagna con i cani mi cambio solo le scarpe, via i tacchi e stivali di gomma, anche con la gonna


Ma quindi sei una signorina??? 
io mi ti immaginavo un po alla pomodori verdi fritti 
IGGY:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

ECCO:

Impegnatissima *CELO*
Eversiva *CELO*
Senza scrupoli *CELO*
Stronza *CELO*
Algida *MANCA*
Intraprendente *CELO*
Agressiva *PURE TROPPO*
Conturbante *DICONO*
Pregiudicata *MANCA*
Quasi violenta. *CHIEDI ALLA MIA INSEGNANTE :rotfl::rotfl:*


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma quindi sei una signorina???
> io mi ti immaginavo un po alla pomodori verdi fritti
> IGGY:rotfl:



sì sono sempre elegante ma fuori moda, e non esco mai in tuta, anzi a dire la verità non possiedo tute
però sono comoda lo stesso, anche perchè mi cambio tutti i giorni e quindi faccio tutto, pulizie, cucina, cani, giardino etc. senza cambiarmi, che fa fatica


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì sono sempre elegante ma fuori moda, e non esco mai in tuta, anzi a dire la verità non possiedo tute
> però sono comoda lo stesso, anche perchè mi cambio tutti i giorni e quindi faccio tutto, pulizie, cucina, cani, giardino etc. senza cambiarmi, che fa fatica


ahahah, bellina..
io invece ho un casino di tute, proprio da chav inglese :rotfl: specie quando mi faccio la coda alta...orribile, ma quella e' la tenuta da giorno off, quando sto a casa


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Impegnatissima *YESSS*
> Eversiva *ASSOLUTAMENTE*
> Senza scrupoli *QUANDO SERVE*
> Stronza *QUANDO SERVE COME SOPRA*
> ...


Questo è quanto, telefonate ore pasti, saluti.


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ahahah, bellina..
> io invece ho un casino di tute, proprio da chav inglese :rotfl: specie quando mi faccio la coda alta...orribile, ma quella e' la tenuta da giorno off, quando sto a casa



ma che orrore le tute:unhappy:
bruciale


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma che orrore le tute:unhappy:
> bruciale


manno quando sto a casa faccio anche il giardino...mi servono proprio, anche quando studio o lavoro da casa, perche essendo piccolina mi devo sedere in modi astrusi e come potrei senza joggers?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è quanto, telefonate ore pasti, saluti.



l:rotfl:


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...


1,86, jeans, giubbotti di pelle,  più di 40 anni ma meno di 50. Niente pancia.
Amo le auto.
Faccio lavoretti in casa.
Scarpe kickers, stivali, stivaletti.
Quindi?


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> manno quando sto a casa faccio anche il giardino...mi servono proprio, anche quando studio o lavoro da casa, perche essendo piccolina mi devo sedere in modi astrusi e come potrei senza joggers?



ma infatti, perchè non mettersi un bel sacco di juta, che è ancora più comodo??


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, perchè non mettersi un bel sacco di juta, che è ancora più comodo??


ah per me assolutamenti si  in casa si.
fuori no....ho sempre tacchi e vestiti(ni) e sono sempre molto elegante , prevalentemente in nero.
poi per es. la notte posso portare il pigiama ma nessuna mutanda..mi irritano la notte e..il culetto deve respirare 
trucco, 2 volte a settimana non mi trucco...il resto trucco leggero...
 come siamo diversimili


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah per me assolutamenti si  *in casa si.*
> fuori no....ho sempre tacchi e vestiti(ni) e sono sempre molto elegante , prevalentemente in nero.
> poi per es. la notte posso portare il pigiama ma nessuna mutanda..mi irritano la notte e..il culetto deve respirare
> trucco, 2 volte a settimana non mi trucco...il resto trucco leggero...
> come siamo diversimili



ma la comodità sta proprio nel fatto di essere sempre pronti ad uscire (possibilmente non perchè scoppia un incendio), è molto comodo se ci pensi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

In casa adoro stare assolutamente comoda
Non mi trucco, raccolgo i capelli e cammino scalza o al massimo con delle crocs ormai informi 
Odio chi tiene le scarpe in casa per esempio, mi fa sorridere.
Se ho ospiti ovviamente mi sistemo, ma anche qui dipende dagli ospiti. Con i miei amici storici ampia libertà sia da parte loro che mia


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In casa adoro stare assolutamente comoda
> Non mi trucco, raccolgo i capelli e cammino scalza o al massimo con delle crocs ormai informi
> Odio chi tiene le scarpe in casa per esempio, mi fa sorridere.
> Se ho ospiti ovviamente mi sistemo, ma anche qui dipende dagli ospiti. Con i miei amici storici ampia libertà sia da parte loro che mia


ahn si, io tra l'altro in casa giro sempre mezza nuda...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In casa adoro stare assolutamente comoda
> Non mi trucco, raccolgo i capelli e cammino scalza o al massimo con delle crocs ormai informi
> *Odio chi tiene le scarpe in casa per esempio*, mi fa sorridere.
> Se ho ospiti ovviamente mi sistemo, ma anche qui dipende dagli ospiti. Con i miei amici storici ampia libertà sia da parte loro che mia


idem, soprattutto chi abita al piano di sopra


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In casa adoro stare assolutamente comoda
> Non mi trucco, raccolgo i capelli e cammino scalza o al massimo con delle crocs ormai informi
> *Odio chi tiene le scarpe in casa per esempio*, mi fa sorridere.
> Se ho ospiti ovviamente mi sistemo, ma anche qui dipende dagli ospiti. Con i miei amici storici ampia libertà sia da parte loro che mia


idem, a casa non uso mai le scarpe.. !


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

Prima cosa che faccio appena entro in casa è togliermi le scarpe! Libertà!


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la comodità sta proprio nel fatto di essere sempre pronti ad uscire (possibilmente non perchè scoppia un incendio), è molto comodo se ci pensi


e' comodo se sai che devi uscire, ma se sai che devi stare a casa........ 
LA TUTA


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> ECCO:
> 
> Impegnatissima *CELO*
> Eversiva *CELO*
> ...



Sarà....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prima cosa che faccio appena entro in casa è togliermi le scarpe! Libertà!


Sperando che vivi sola.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Siii*



Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è quanto, telefonate ore pasti, saluti.



Ma fatela finita....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Insomma*

Insomma qui dentro ci sono delle aggressivissime vampire del sesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfleccato solo a parole...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a me sembrate delle splendide persone,un po' gattine,solo fusa e qualche miagolio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ragazze mie,fra quello che pensate di voi e quello che siete...c'è troppa distanza....:rotfl::rotfl:le vampire del sesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!
Però siete delle splendide amiche...questo si.:up:Onore al merito.


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: violenta solo nello sport però.

ah e per la musica :rock:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*SIii*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: violenta solo nello sport però.
> 
> ah e per la musica :rock:



Ci avrei scommesso.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma qui dentro ci sono delle aggressivissime vampire del sesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfleccato solo a parole...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a me sembrate delle splendide persone,un po' gattine,solo fusa e qualche miagolio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ragazze mie,fra quello che pensate di voi e quello che siete...c'è troppa distanza....:rotfl::rotfl:le vampire del sesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!
> Però siete delle splendide amiche...questo si.:up:Onore al merito.


..provocatore


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: violenta solo nello sport però.
> 
> *ah e per la musica* :rock:


Perchè cos'ascolti?


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ..provocatore



No,vi ho fatto un complimento,veramente belle persone....e basta..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sperando che vivi sola.


Non ho quel problema...
Conoscevo una che non le si stava vicini pure con le scarpe, na puzza mortale...sono problemi eh...


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fatela finita....:rotfl:


Ma è vero...


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè cos'ascolti?


rock, prog, metal, elettronica..


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,vi ho fatto un complimento,veramente belle persone....e basta..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


grazie è un bel complimento ! ne sono contenta


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> rock, prog, metal, elettronica..


Vabbè, violenta allora è una parola grossa. Cioè, se ascolti i Gentle Giant è un conto, i Napalm Death un altro.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è vero...


Ma è vero de che?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, violenta allora è una parola grossa. Cioè, se ascolti i Gentle Giant è un conto, i Napalm Death un altro.


na niente Napalm Death , Carcass etc,... niente Death e brutal ..

ok allora ritiro il musica violenta


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero de che?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fredda sono fredda, violenta sono violenta, aggressiva è capitato diverse volte, denunciata mi hanno denunciata (poi ritirata, ma vabbè ), stronza quando serve lo divento, impegnata sono impegnata...che vuoi di più?!
Ah...l'anagrafe!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> na niente Napalm Death , Carcass etc,... niente Death e brutal ..
> 
> ok allora ritiro il musica violenta


Brava, sentiti gli Skid Row d'antan.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> na niente Napalm Death , Carcass etc,... niente Death e brutal ..
> 
> ok allora ritiro il musica violenta



Io ti facevo una tipa da Albano e romina,cristina d'avena....però.....


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*SIii*



Nicka ha detto:


> Fredda sono fredda, violenta sono violenta, aggressiva è capitato diverse volte, denunciata mi hanno denunciata (poi ritirata, ma vabbè ), stronza quando serve lo divento, impegnata sono impegnata...che vuoi di più?!
> Ah...l'anagrafe!!!



Senza scrupoli?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti facevo una tipa da Albano e romina,cristina d'avena....però.....


hai dimenticato i Pooh. E Loretta Goggi :carneval:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brava, sentiti gli Skid Row d'antan.


mo sto sentendo i Porcupine Tree. Casomai dopo


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti facevo una tipa da Albano e romina,cristina d'avena....però.....





banshee ha detto:


> hai dimenticato i Pooh. E Loretta Goggi :carneval:


state prendendo una brutta piega


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza scrupoli?:rotfl:


E' capitato...in pochissime occasioni, ma è capitato...


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> state prendendo una brutta piega


ho Century Child in macchina


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mo sto sentendo i Porcupine Tree. Casomai dopo


Mah.


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Siete alti? Sopra 1.85?
> 
> ...


181 cm
occhi azzurri
jeans si, ma al lavoro solo per il free-friday...camicia bianca yes. New balance no
36 anni
fighissimi, non esageriamo. 
guido bene..."molto" non so, mi sa di brevetto.
Lavori manuali lascia perdere, non fo per te


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 181 cm
> occhi azzurri
> jeans si, ma al lavoro solo per il free-friday...camicia bianca yes. New balance no
> 36 anni
> ...


insomma... quando ti sei spalmato con Mia sulla casa di Lance, mica tanto :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 181 cm
> occhi azzurri
> jeans si, ma al lavoro solo per il free-friday...camicia bianca yes. New balance no
> 36 anni
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

interessanti tutti questi occhi chiari: primi indoeuropei? ondata celtica? invasioni germaniche? 

scusate, deformazione professionale :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> insomma... quando ti sei spalmato con Mia sulla casa di Lance, mica tanto :singleeye:


beh, ma era una situazione di profondo stress. L'arresto cardiaco della pupa del boss tende a mettermi una certa ansia. Per questo non ho detto "molto" bene!


----------



## Homer (31 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> interessanti tutti questi occhi chiari: primi indoeuropei? ondata celtica? invasioni germaniche?
> 
> scusate, deformazione professionale :carneval:



Hai ragione, proprio un'ondata di scandinavi....:rotfl:

Ma lo sai che esistono le lenti a contatt colorate??

I miei occhi marrone cacca.....vi piacciono??


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio un'ondata di scandinavi....:rotfl:
> 
> Ma lo sai che esistono le lenti a contatt colorate??
> 
> I miei occhi marrone cacca.....vi piacciono??



Io li ho verde piscio-E comunque ho i capelli brizzolati,qualcuna pensa pure che me li tingo di bianco...visto che la barba mi cresce nera,ma non porto barba e basettoni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vi piace viaggiare? *molto*
> 
> Siete disposti o lo siete stati a viaggiare a qualsiasi condizione anche con pochi soldi pur di vedere altri paesi? *In passato, anche "arrangiandomi" (ma mai da barbone, al massimo scroccavo ospitalità qua e là). Oggi, no: come ha detto JB, viaggio come dico io o al massimo rimando.*
> 
> ...





Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo:
> 
> Avete qualche tipo di dipendenza? *un paio di sigarette al dì, ed il profumo di mia figlia*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li ho *verde piscio*-E comunque ho i capelli brizzolati,qualcuna pensa pure che me li tingo di bianco...visto che la barba mi cresce nera,ma non porto barba e basettoni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma non è vero :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio un'ondata di scandinavi....:rotfl:
> 
> Ma lo sai che esistono le lenti a contatt colorate??
> 
> I *miei occhi marrone cacca*.....vi piacciono??


io ce li ho tra il verde e il nocciola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li ho *verde piscio*-E comunque ho i capelli brizzolati,qualcuna pensa pure che me li tingo di bianco...visto che la barba mi cresce nera,ma non porto barba e basettoni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa Oscuro, ma la minzione di che animale sarebbe? Perchè se la fai verde, a meno che tu non mangi un paio di chili di asparagi al giorno, io un paio di analisine...


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

io marroni cacca come Homer :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*SImò*



Simy ha detto:


> ma non è vero :rotfl:


Vabbè verde piscio di vecchio?con capelli tinti di bianco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma ti rendi conto...me li tingerei di bianco per esse figo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè verde piscio di vecchio?con* capelli tinti di bianco*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma ti rendi conto...me li tingerei di bianco per esse figo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



vabbè, solo una demente poteva dire una cosa simile


----------



## ivanl (31 Marzo 2015)

A me va al contrario; capelli ancora quasi tutti neri, barba quasi tutta bianca da almeno 6/7 anni


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*SImò*



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè, solo una demente poteva dire una cosa simile



E le dementi sono due....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Però c'è da dire che in effetti, perché capello bianco e barba nera?mi tingo la barba che non ho?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E le dementi sono due....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Però c'è da dire che in effetti, perché capello bianco e barba nera?mi tingo la barba che non ho?:rotfl::rotfl:


:facepalm:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè verde piscio di vecchio?con capelli tinti di bianco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma ti rendi conto...me li tingerei di bianco per esse figo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


capelli tinti di bianco, e chi saresti, Dante di Devil May Cry secondo lei? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li ho *verde piscio-*E comunque ho i capelli brizzolati,qualcuna pensa pure che me li tingo di bianco...visto che la barba mi cresce nera,ma non porto barba e basettoni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quasi madreperlati?? Del tipo che con il sole fanno riflesso...

Ma cosa c'è che non va nell'associazione capelli brizzolati e barba nera? Io ad esempio ho i capelli neri e i peli del cazzo oro.....ma nessuno a mai insinuato nulla, valla a capire l'invidia della gente :facepalm:


----------



## Homer (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ce li ho tra il verde e il nocciola...



Scusa, spiegami com'è questo colore?? Cambia in base alle stagioni?? Al tempo? Al tasso di umidità? Al ciclo?? Dimmi.....


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> capelli tinti di bianco, e chi saresti, Dante di Devil May Cry secondo lei? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



benedette colleghe....


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusa, spiegami com'è questo colore?? Cambia in base alle stagioni?? Al tempo? Al tasso di umidità? Al ciclo?? Dimmi.....









più o meno cosi... poi cambiano in base alla luce...


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*hemer*



Homer ha detto:


> Quasi madreperlati?? Del tipo che con il sole fanno riflesso...
> 
> Ma cosa c'è che non va nell'associazione capelli brizzolati e barba nera? Io ad esempio ho i capelli neri e i peli del cazzo oro.....ma nessuno a mai insinuato nulla, valla a capire l'invidia della gente :facepalm:



Ti spiego.Essendo uno sportivo e giocando a calcio da quando avevo 7 anni,mi sono mantenuto bene,vabbè a 40 anni,grazie al cazzo.Secondo due mie colleghe io mi tingerei i capelli...a loro modo di vedere non sono naturali,non hanno un colore naturale,e poi perché la barba è nera?:rotfl:Quindi secondo ste due scriteriate...io mi tingerei i capelli neri e li farei diventare bianchi...capito che paraculo?per avere quali vantaggi poi?quello di beccare quelle di 70 anni...che in effetti fanno molto meno storie delle nostre coetanee per farsi una trombata...E QUESTO è VERO....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

rispondi a Homer e nel titolo scrivi "simò":facepalm:


----------



## Traccia (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mo sto sentendo i Porcupine Tree. Casomai dopo


WOW
pure tu 106.600 fisso?


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> WOW
> pure tu 106.600 fisso?


yessss :up:

:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> rispondi a Homer e nel titolo scrivi "simò":facepalm:


stesso titolo anche nei privati che manda a me.    mi state nascondendo qualcosa?


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quasi madreperlati?? Del tipo che con il sole fanno riflesso...
> 
> Ma cosa c'è che non va nell'associazione capelli brizzolati e barba nera? Io ad esempio ho i capelli neri e i peli del cazzo oro.....ma nessuno a mai insinuato nulla, valla a capire l'invidia della gente :facepalm:


[video=youtube;PPXukLNPF_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPXukLNPF_s[/video]


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> stesso titolo anche nei privati che manda a me.    mi state nascondendo qualcosa?



:facepalm:


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> interessanti tutti questi occhi chiari: primi indoeuropei? ondata celtica? invasioni germaniche?
> 
> scusate, deformazione professionale :carneval:


pure io occhi chiari.
Ma credo dipenda dai Normanni che hanno "impollinato" quelle dagli occhi scuri della terra dei miei ex avi.


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> stesso titolo anche nei privati che manda a me.    mi state nascondendo qualcosa?


lapsus freudiano... 
Secondo me gli interessano gli occhi di Simy!


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pure io occhi chiari.
> Ma credo dipenda dai Normanni che hanno "impollinato" quelle dagli occhi scuri della terra dei miei ex avi.


In Sicilia i Normanni si.[emoji106]


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> In Sicilia i Normanni si.[emoji106]


Praticamente l'unica sfigata che non ha beneficiato delle orde barbariche sono io!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più alta di quanto?


3/4 cm


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2015)

Io cerco un uomo: libero o impegnato, alto o basso, bello o brutto, simpatico o piattola, ma che ci sappia fare coi lavoretti di casa.
ricambio con ottimi pranzi/cene e ascolto angelicamente tutti i loro sfoghi. Me la cavicchio pure ad attaccare bottoni 

ohi, cerco per i lavoretti in casa eh! 
 Se sa aiutarmi pure con robe burocratiche (dove e come bisogna fare per) sarebbe un bonus in più


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2015)

Ho capito che voglio uno intelligente e senza moglie.
Non ne esistono sopra i 40 (un po' giovane ma mi adatterei) :triste:


----------



## Tessa (31 Marzo 2015)

Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate. 
Questa volta vale anche per le donne


----------



## Stark72 (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate.
> Questa volta vale anche per le donne


Il capitano Kirk dei vecchi episodi di Star Trek


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2015)

Ciao


Una volta una cara persona mi disse, che sembro la nipote (per via dell'età) di Leslie Caron. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (31 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Una volta una cara persona mi disse, che sembro la nipote (per via dell'età) di Leslie Caron.
> ...


Ti immaginavo proprio cosi


----------



## Tessa (31 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il capitano Kirk dei vecchi episodi di Star Trek


Appero'


----------



## Stark72 (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Appero'


me l'hanno sempre detto in tanti, spero però di invecchiare meglio di lui perché ora è un ciccione avvinazzato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate.
> Questa volta vale anche per le donne


Tra i vari uno ce l'ho per avatar.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma che orrore le tute:unhappy:
> bruciale


quoto


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

Io cerco un uomo possibilmente divorziato. Tra i 25 (se non è divorziato) e i 40. Alto. Fisico non mi frega molto, anche con panciotti va bene. 
non deve saper cucinare. E deve vivere tipo hakuna matata.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2015)

_Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate. 
Questa volta vale anche per le donne_


Mi dicevano Roberto Baggio (quando eravamo più giovani) ma lui sicuramente è meglio.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

Ahhhh a me dicevano quella della tv....
quella con le lentiggini


----------



## Stark72 (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ahhhh a me dicevano quella della tv....
> quella con le lentiggini


la Incontrada?
Nel caso mi prenoto.
Sto pochino sopra i 40 ma vabbè, dicono che ne dimostri meno.
Se pò fffffà.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate.
> Questa volta vale anche per le donne


Cher da giovane e non rifatta...in alcune foto la cosa è inquietante.
C'è una foto che ho usato come avatar su FB e ci hanno messo un po' a capire che non ero io... 
Adesso non so se per sfottimento o cosa ogni tanto mi tirano fuori Lady Gaga...in effetti col capello corto e biondo la ricordavo...  a me però sembro più un travesto!


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2015)

avendo portato spesso i capelli cortissimi  nadege in alternativa crudelia


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate.
> Questa volta vale anche per le donne


Ne ho sentite delle belle riguardo alle somiglianze..Una volta mi dissero che ho il
sorriso di Cameron Diaz e un'altra volta che assomiglio ad Anne
Hathaway...Tra di loro non c'entrano un tubo per cui boh..
Poi mi hanno detto che assomiglio ad Asia Argento..
Mah...


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

a me hanno detto che somiglio ad Ambra Angiolini ... io dico che non le somiglio per niente


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ahahaha è il fatto di saper aggiustare in genere, saper mettere le mani in un motore, cambiare una candela o un fusibile, pulire il filtro della lavatrice, mandare una lavatrice, saper mettere un tassello al muro col trapano, smontare ante col cacciavite, sai quanti non ne hanno idea? Significa che hanno sempre avuto qualcuno che lo facesse al posto loro, e questo non è un valore aggiunto.


BuonaseeeraAgli amici faccio ottimi prezzi ma niente fattura eh...:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, proprio un'ondata di scandinavi....:rotfl:
> 
> Ma lo sai che esistono le lenti a contatt colorate??
> 
> I miei occhi marrone cacca.....vi piacciono??



HAI dubbi?

Con tutta l'agenda piena.


----------



## Alessandra (31 Marzo 2015)

Attrice o personaggio? 

Una volta stavo per prendere il mio posto in aereo, e la mia vicina di sedile mi guarda scioccata e mi chiede: "sei Elisabetta Canalis??"
Cioè. ...lo credeva veramente. 
Era ovvio che aveva dimenticato a casa gli occhiali da vista, ma e' stato bello sentirselo chiedere.
(Non c'entro nulla con la Canalis)


Piu' di una persona mi ha trovata somigliante a Sandra Bullock.....
io non mi ci vedo...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> la Incontrada?
> Nel caso mi prenoto.
> Sto pochino sopra i 40 ma vabbè, dicono che ne dimostri meno.
> Se pò fffffà.


Alessia fabiani


----------



## Alessandra (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Alessia fabiani


Un po' si...e' vero 

(stavo guardando adesso le foto della Fabiani)


----------



## Stark72 (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Alessia fabiani


se po fffà me prenoto uguale :carneval:


----------



## Traccia (1 Aprile 2015)

Aho nessuno che avesse detto Alvaro vitali o pina di Fantozzi!!!
Beh visto che qua l'avete sparate grosse un po tutti, ci metto pure la mia bella pesante: alcuni dicono che somiglio a Julia Roberts, altri a penelope cruz.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Aho nessuno che avesse detto Alvaro vitali o pina di Fantozzi!!!
> Beh visto che qua l'avete sparate grosse un po tutti, ci metto pure la mia bella pesante: alcuni dicono che somiglio a Julia Roberts, altri a *penelope cruz*.


vero


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mo sto sentendo i Porcupine Tree. Casomai dopo



Li adoro.


----------



## Uhlalá (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Aho nessuno che avesse detto Alvaro vitali o pina di Fantozzi!!!
> Beh visto che qua l'avete sparate grosse un po tutti, ci metto pure la mia bella pesante: alcuni dicono che somiglio a Julia Roberts, altri a penelope cruz.


Io assomiglio al cubo gelatinoso con i capelli biondi.....vale come Pina?


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Ma tutti i figoni e le figone stanno su questo forum?? Maremma maiala, perchè madre natura non si è più impegnata con me?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2015)

ma tra julia e penelope c'è tutto un mondo opposto:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma tutti i figoni e le figone stanno su questo forum?? Maremma maiala, perchè madre natura non si è più impegnata con me?? :rotfl::rotfl:


consolati, ci sono anche io tra i rospi!


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> consolati, ci sono anche io tra i rospi!


Mal comune mezzo gaudio......

P.S C'è qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere???


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma tutti i figoni e le figone stanno su questo forum?? Maremma maiala, perchè madre natura non si è più impegnata con me?? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ok....basta.Ora di dire la verita...mio ex marito mi ha sempre detto
che la mattina assomigliavo alla grande


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tra julia e penelope c'è tutto un mondo opposto:singleeye:


In effetti.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Attrice o personaggio?
> 
> Una volta stavo per prendere il mio posto in aereo, e la mia vicina di sedile mi guarda scioccata e mi chiede: "sei Elisabetta Canalis??"
> Cioè. ...lo credeva veramente.
> ...


Potevamo sta a fa le veline..... 
Concordo sulla bullock..è vero


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo: attore/attrice, personaggio pubblico, politico/a, cantante etc. a cui vi dicono che assomigliate.
> Questa volta vale anche per le donne


qui c'è da abbassare la media generale... allora diciamo... un incrocio tra Haber, Razzi ed Albano.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Attrice o personaggio?
> 
> Una volta stavo per prendere il mio posto in aereo, e la mia vicina di sedile mi guarda scioccata e mi chiede: "sei Elisabetta Canalis??"
> Cioè. ...lo credeva veramente.
> ...


Una volta un'evidente cerebroguasta ipovedente mi disse che secondo lei somigliavo a Leonardo Di Caprio (per gli occhi).


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui c'è da abbassare la media generale... allora diciamo... un incrocio tra Haber, Razzi ed Albano.


Albano non e per niente male pero....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Albano non e per niente male pero....


...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Vabbé allora io assomiglio a Dita von Teese   

ps alessandra è bellissima... Stra bella....


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio......
> 
> P.S C'è qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere???


io


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio......
> 
> P.S C'è qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere???


io mi aggiungo come curiosa forma bipede non ancora classificata


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Che e?Son gusti.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io


non riesci nemmeno a scriverlo senza essere tu la prima a ridere


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non riesci nemmeno a scriverlo senza essere tu la prima a ridere


ho sbagliato faccina... cambiala


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io





perplesso ha detto:


> io mi aggiungo come curiosa forma bipede non ancora classificata




Bene, creiamo un movimento " i cessi del forum"......Io e Zadig fondatori, voi due segretari :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che e?Son gusti.


Che gusti di merda. 

Toh:

[video=youtube;E42a1TkBnWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E42a1TkBnWI[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che gusti di merda.
> 
> Toh:
> 
> [video=youtube;E42a1TkBnWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E42a1TkBnWI[/video]


Bellissimo film


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio......
> 
> P.S C'è qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere???


Io mi aggiungo volentieri!


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io





perplesso ha detto:


> io mi aggiungo come curiosa forma bipede non ancora classificata





Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi aggiungo volentieri!



E siamo a 5.......tutti i figoni e le figone sono spariti???


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E siamo a 5.......tutti i figoni e le figone sono spariti???


No no, eccomi.


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, eccomi.



Perfetto, mettiti dall'altra parte


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Che gusti di merda. *
> 
> Toh:
> 
> [video=youtube;E42a1TkBnWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E42a1TkBnWI[/video]


Buongiorno anche a te...e a tutti gli strafighi/strafighe del forum


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E siamo a 5.......tutti i figoni e le figone sono spariti???


Presente!Nella categoria cessi ovviamente


----------



## drusilla (1 Aprile 2015)

il mio di cerebroguasto mi disse che ero u.g.u.a.l.e a Giovanna Mezzogiorno, ma che ero meglio perché non ho le gambotte  son soddisfazioni.

PS. Questo per uscire dalla solita Susan, che mi sarei anche rotta le palle...

PPS. Citazione vintage. Da giovine mi dicevano che ero simile a Raquel Meller, tiè


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Presente!Nella categoria cessi ovviamente


ma vai a cagare!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio......
> 
> P.S C'è qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere???


Io, mi dicono che somiglio a Vanna Marchi (o Wanna?)
[emoji1]


----------



## georgemary (1 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io adoro i tacchi


i tacchi sono fondamentali. 
Abbasso le scarpe da tennis! Quando devo andare a qualche scampagnata, devo vedere dove le ho messe, visto che non le uso mai! Tacchi sempre e comunque!
E poi son bassa, ma penso che anche una donna alta col tacco sia un'altra cosa, il tacco slancia, altrimenti la gamba sembra tozza.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> View attachment 9991
> 
> il mio di cerebroguasto mi disse che ero u.g.u.a.l.e a Giovanna Mezzogiorno, ma che ero meglio perché non ho le gambotte  son soddisfazioni.
> 
> ...


Ma non è tale Emanuela Scarpa quella?


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Presente!Nella categoria cessi ovviamente


Ok, anche tu dentro al movimento


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2015)

Di me da giovane dicevano , specialmente mia mamma, che assomigliavo a Carlo d'Inghilterra , ma quando mi specchiavo dicevo "mandò o vedi ma


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Vabbè dai, somiglio al fratello brutto di Magalli


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io, mi dicono che somiglio a Vanna Marchi (o Wanna?)
> [emoji1]



Pure te ne movimento.....dai che alle prossime votazioni superiamo lo sbarramento, bisogna trovare il simbolo


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, somiglio al fratello brutto di Magalli



Che fate?? Abbassate tutti l'asticella?? Mò tutti cessi?? :rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (1 Aprile 2015)

io sono la fata turchina


----------



## drusilla (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è tale Emanuela Scarpa quella?



chi? no, è Giovanna Mezzogiorno. Adesso vado a vedere chi è questa Emanuela Scarpa


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che fate?? Abbassate tutti l'asticella?? Mò tutti cessi?? :rotfl:


Ma perchè quando vai in giro ci sono tanti maschi belli ?
Interessanti Tanti ma belli pochi cosi le donne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> chi? no, è Giovanna Mezzogiorno. Adesso vado a vedere chi è questa Emanuela Scarpa


Mannò scherzavo.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok, anche tu dentro al movimento


Che bello!Finamente faccio parte di un gruppo


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

vabbè ma grazie... a me hanno detto che assomiglio, nell'ordine:

- Monica Bellucci

- Eva Mendez

- Edwige Fenech

- donna del quadro di Renoir (quella con il ventaglio che sta all'Hermitage per capirci)

me l'hanno detto quelli che mi volevano abbordare ovvio :carneval:  lì se spara grossa no?


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che fate?? Abbassate tutti l'asticella?? Mò tutti cessi?? :rotfl:


Beh, non è che mi sia mai trovato particolarmente affascinante


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Albano non e per niente male pero....


ah beh... magari un filino troppo magro.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che fate?? Abbassate tutti l'asticella?? Mò tutti cessi?? :rotfl:


L'ho già raccontato che io ero oggetto di scommesse a scuola...


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh, non è che mi sia mai trovato particolarmente affascinante


Dove vuoi stare?? Nel movimento dei cessi o nel gruppo dei figoni?? Devi fare una scelta.....per adesso dall'altra parte c'è solo JB


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che fate?? Abbassate tutti l'asticella?? Mò tutti cessi?? :rotfl:


ma Tessa ha chiesto: "personaggi della tv o dello spettacolo ai quali v*ihanno detto *che assomigliate", mica "quanto siete fighi e come siete fatti"


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che fate?? Abbassate tutti l'asticella?? Mò tutti cessi?? :rotfl:


Ieri sera qualche bicchiere di troppo ha prodotto tanti strafighi..

Stamattina ci siam guardati allo specchio e abbiamo ridimensionato


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dove vuoi stare?? Nel movimento dei cessi o nel gruppo dei figoni?? Devi fare una scelta.....per adesso dall'altra parte c'è solo JB


No, oggettivamente non sono cesso, ma manco figone.
i figoni sono Raul Bova e simili


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma Tessa ha chiesto: "personaggi della tv o dello spettacolo ai quali v*ihanno detto *che assomigliate", mica "quanto siete fighi e come siete fatti"



Appunto, assomigliate, e dai nomi che sono saltati fuori non mi sembrano cessi  per cui categoria fighi


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ieri sera qualche bicchiere di troppo ha prodotto tanti strafighi..
> 
> Stamattina ci siam guardati allo specchio e abbiamo ridimensionato


il sano realismo mattutino


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah beh... magari un filino troppo magro.


Uomo de panza,uomo de sostanza(Niente battute su Galeazzi o su Ferrara 
e Jb ignorami )


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Tocca fare il topic del coraggio e postare tutti le nostre foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ieri sera qualche bicchiere di troppo ha prodotto tanti strafighi..
> 
> Stamattina ci siam guardati allo specchio e abbiamo ridimensionato



Lo credo anche io   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Appunto, assomigliate, e dai nomi che sono saltati fuori non mi sembrano cessi  per cui categoria fighi


si ma "vi hanno detto".. chiaro che se io sono mora e bianca di carnagione e uno mi vuole abbordare mi dice che somiglio a Monica Bellucci mica a Milena Vukotic :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, oggettivamente non sono cesso, ma manco figone.
> i figoni sono Raul Bova e simili



Ok, tu sei neutro, un pò cesso, un pò figo, dipende da che lato stai girato :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, oggettivamente non sono cesso, ma manco figone.
> i figoni sono Raul Bova e simili


seriamente... la bellezza e la ficaggine sono concetti lontanissimi. Secondo me un Harvey Keitel è dannatamente cool, Bova fa cagare. A me fa sangue la Golino, eppure tante attrici sono decisamante più belle.


----------



## ivanl (1 Aprile 2015)

A me dicono che sono identico al giornalista Lucarelli (paura, eh? )


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente...* la bellezza e la ficaggine sono concetti lontanissimi*. Secondo me un Harvey Keitel è dannatamente cool, Bova fa cagare. A me fa sangue la Golino, eppure tante attrici sono decisamante più belle.


Eh.


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si ma "vi hanno detto".. chiaro che se io sono mora e bianca di carnagione e *uno mi vuole abbordare mi dice che somiglio a Monica Bellucci* mica a Milena Vukotic :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Quello si chiama morto di figa :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il sano realismo mattutino


:up:


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente... la bellezza e la ficaggine sono concetti lontanissimi. Secondo me un Harvey Keitel è dannatamente cool, Bova fa cagare. A me fa sangue la Golino, eppure tante attrici sono decisamante più belle.


Vero, a me fa sangue Asia Argento che non è che sia sta figona.
Pensa che m'ha sempre intrigato pure Sabrina Impacciatore.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quello si chiama morto di figa :mexican:


appunto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ecco perché escono tutti velini/e dal sondaggio


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vero, a me fa sangue Asia Argento che non è che sia sta figona.
> Pensa che m'ha sempre intrigato pure Sabrina Impacciatore.


a me piace da morire Dave Gahn che obiettivamente non è affatto bello... ma a me fa impazzire


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me piace da morire Dave Gahn che obiettivamente non è affatto bello... ma a me fa impazzire


Io adoro Al Pacino,Robert De Niro,Vincent Cassel e Sergio Castellito invece....


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me piace da morire Dave Gahn che obiettivamente non è affatto bello... ma a me fa impazzire


Beh lui ha il fascino del maledetto...adoro i Depeche


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io adoro Al Pacino,Robert De Niro,Vincent Cassel e Sergio Castellito invece....


Al Pacino e Vincent Cassel pure io pure iooo!!


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh lui ha il fascino del maledetto...adoro i Depeche


eh già... anche io


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh già... anche io


mò me li sparo al lavoro che cercavo giusto qualcosa di sottofondo mentre smadonno con le e-mail


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mò me li sparo al lavoro che cercavo giusto qualcosa di sottofondo mentre smadonno con le e-mail


io sto con i Radiohead stamattina... oggi mattinata nostalgica dei tempi dell'università...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto con i *Radiohead *stamattina... oggi mattinata nostalgica dei tempi dell'università...


Bella merda.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto con i Radiohead stamattina... oggi mattinata nostalgica dei tempi dell'università...


eh ormai l'università manco me la ricordo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella merda.


mi dispiace tanto per te JB, ma io sono adepta del movimento di ZC..


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh ormai l'università manco me la ricordo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 anche tu serate a san lorenzo?


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh ormai l'università manco me la ricordo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mo' pero non ricominciare a pensare "eh son passati gli anni,eh son vecchietto"...che non e vero e lo sai.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tocca fare il topic del coraggio e postare tutti le nostre foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai!!!


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai!!!


dai ci sto! senza filtri però :sonar:


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto con i Radiohead stamattina... oggi mattinata nostalgica dei tempi dell'università...


Allegria a palate.


----------



## Traccia (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto con i Radiohead stamattina... oggi mattinata nostalgica dei tempi dell'università...


fighi! ma vecchi o nuovi?
io i primi album li adoravo (diciamo quelli più 'commerciali' ed orecchiabili) poi un macello, per me inascoltabili ora.
sono andata qualche anno fa al loro concertone a Firenze, una sfacchinata, A/R in giornata, tante aspettative ma solo delusione, non vedevo l'ora finisse lo strazio!! a parte Karma Police (stupenda!) è stato tutto delirio psichedelico, elettronico, visionario. Tecnicamente eccezionali, per carità, ma anche sti cazzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io cerco *un uomo*: libero o impegnato, alto o basso, bello o brutto, simpatico o piattola, ma che* ci sappia fare coi lavoretti di casa*.
> ricambio con ottimi pranzi/cene e ascolto angelicamente tutti i loro sfoghi. Me la cavicchio pure ad attaccare bottoni
> 
> ohi, cerco per i lavoretti in casa eh!
> Se sa aiutarmi pure con robe burocratiche (dove e come bisogna fare per) sarebbe un bonus in più


A me delle volte con VOI donne scappa la pazienza.
Nella mia vita ho :
Imbiancato
Saldato
Cambiato interruttori/prese/aggiustato lampade/piccoli elettrodomestici/lavatrici(no cestello)
Restaurato(parola grossa ma non mi viene altro) mobili
Verniciato infissi
Trapanato
Inchiodato
Cucito
Ricamato
ho fatto da manovale da muratore, da aiuto idraulico, aiuto elettricista, aiuto meccanico.
ho sempre imparato guardando gli altri lavorare, per ricamare invece ho comprato un libro.
ho pure imparato da sola a cucire a macchina: non solo, per imparare a cucire a macchina PRIMA ho dovuto rimettere in funzione la macchina che era ferma da 10 anni e nessuno riusciva a farmela andare.
... cerca un uomo, lei. Continuiamo così, facciamoci del male...


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> fighi! ma vecchi o nuovi?
> io i primi album li adoravo (diciamo quelli più 'commerciali' ed orecchiabili) poi un macello, per me inascoltabili ora.
> sono andata qualche anno fa al loro concertone a Firenze, una sfacchinata, A/R in giornata, tante aspettative ma solo delusione, non vedevo l'ora finisse lo strazio!! a parte Karma Police (stupenda!) è stato tutto delirio psichedelico, elettronico, visionario. Tecnicamente eccezionali, per carità, ma anche sti cazzi.


anche io preferisco i vecchi..fino a OK computer...

ma ora ho avuto il momento tristezza e stavo ascoltando Reckoner.

Ho cambiato comunque, adesso sto coi Pink... :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me delle volte con VOI donne scappa la pazienza.
> Nella mia vita ho :
> Imbiancato
> Saldato
> ...


sposami 

hai ragione. Non tutti siamo bravi a fare tutto, ma provarci almeno...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me delle volte con VOI donne scappa la pazienza.
> Nella mia vita ho :
> Imbiancato
> *Saldato*
> ...


quello è davvero difficile, complimenti... ho provato a farlo da militare, ma corca riuscire a fare una saldatura decente


----------



## Traccia (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io preferisco i vecchi..fino a OK computer...
> 
> ma ora ho avuto il momento tristezza e stavo ascoltando Reckoner.
> 
> Ho cambiato comunque, adesso *sto coi Pink*... :carneval:


Un classico che non delude mai.
un mio 'amico' va al concerto di Gilmour a Verona a settembre, e mi ha chiesto di accompagnarlo...sono tentata ma rischierei troppo sto giro...
Tanto lo vidi all'auditorim svariati anni fa...per me bravissimo, superlativo, sarà stata l'acustica dell'auditorium (unico posto decente a roma per concerti) ma è stato uno dei concerti più belli che ho visto (dopo i Police a Torino).
Anche Waters a milano mi ha colpito ma non come Gilmour...
Peccato che non tornino assieme, sti stronzi!!!

A luglio io andrò sicuramente a vedere Noel a capannelle e peccato che mi perdo i MUSE (ci sarei tornata volentieri) perchè sarò in viaggio... grrrrrrrr
Devo ammettere che sta cosa mi rode parecchio


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Un classico che non delude mai.
> un mio 'amico' va al concerto di Gilmour a Verona a settembre, e mi ha chiesto di accompagnarlo...sono tentata ma rischierei troppo sto giro...
> Tanto lo vidi all'auditorim svariati anni fa...per me bravissimo, superlativo, sarà stata l'acustica dell'auditorium (unico posto decente a roma per concerti) ma è stato uno dei concerti più belli che ho visto (dopo i Police a Torino).
> Anche Waters a milano mi ha colpito ma non come Gilmour...
> ...


io Gilmour l'ho perso, una rosicata immane... ho visto Waters nel 2006 all'Olimpico..

eh, a proposito di mattate per i concerti... un mio amico vuole andare a Berlino per gli ACDC.. che a Milano pare già sia tutto esaurito... ma non so, ci costerebbe una tombola!!

Io ci vado a vedere i Muse


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me delle volte con VOI donne scappa la pazienza.
> Nella mia vita ho :
> Imbiancato
> Saldato
> ...



hai perfettamente ragione.
mi vergogno di me.

cerco uomo O DONNA capaci di... 

quando vieni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sposami
> 
> hai ragione. Non tutti siamo bravi a fare tutto, ma provarci almeno...


I lavori manuali piacciono a chi piace aggiustare, smontare, montare.
Io da piccola ero frustrata perchè si rifiutavano tutti di regalarmi il meccano.
So anche fare l'orto, zappare, trapiantare.
Non so potare ed innestare.
Mi piacerebbe imparare ad innestare, è una cosa che mi intrippa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione.
> mi vergogno di me.
> 
> cerco uomo O DONNA capaci di...
> ...


cosa devi fare?


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche tu serate a san lorenzo?


certo, un classico. L'avevano appena ricostruito dopo i bombardamenti della seconda guerra mondiale :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> certo, un classico. L'avevano appena ricostruito dopo i bombardamenti della seconda guerra mondiale :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non sei così vecchio su.. hai solo 10 anni più di me :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello è davvero difficile, complimenti... ho provato a farlo da militare, ma corca riuscire a fare una saldatura decente


no, aspè: a stagno.
Altre saldature al massimo ho passato o tenuto i diodi.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non sei così vecchio su.. hai solo 10 anni più di me :carneval:


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Traccia (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io Gilmour l'ho perso, una rosicata immane... ho visto Waters nel 2006 all'Olimpico..
> 
> eh, a proposito di mattate per i concerti... un mio amico vuole andare a Berlino per gli ACDC.. che a Milano pare già sia tutto esaurito... ma non so, ci costerebbe una tombola!!
> 
> *Io ci vado a vedere i Muse *



INVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
TI GIURO INVIDIA PURA!!!!!!!!!!!
io LI ADORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
al momento credo sia il gruppo che più amo, i primi della lista per me!!
cazzo che rosicamento che non ci sarò.

Guarda per i concerti di all'amico tuo che potete andare benissimo a milano e poi li davanti te li ricompri a qualcuno, perchè c'è SEMPRE qualcuno che se li rivende: chi s'è lasciato, chi ha subito un lutto, chi un imprevisto, chi una malattia, chi un casino, chi gli avanza...insomma, FIDATI che c'è sempre chi se li rivende. Tra privati e privati dico.
Ai rolling stones il panico di tutto esaurito ma  poi ddechè che la davanti se li rivendevano alla metà del prezzo, casi di ragazzi con imprevisti di cui sopra. C'è sempre qualcuno. Ci vai un po' prima e ti metti davanti la biglietteria e sicuro trovi.
io spesso fatto così e mai avuto problemi. E li compri pure a meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


tirati su, ne hai N meno di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> *Un classico che non delude mai.
> *un mio 'amico' va al concerto di Gilmour a Verona a settembre, e mi ha chiesto di accompagnarlo...sono tentata ma rischierei troppo sto giro...
> Tanto lo vidi all'auditorim svariati anni fa...per me bravissimo, superlativo, sarà stata l'acustica dell'auditorium (unico posto decente a roma per concerti) ma è stato uno dei concerti più belli che ho visto (dopo i Police a Torino).
> Anche Waters a milano mi ha colpito ma non come Gilmour...
> ...


L'ultimo album è una porcata inenarrabile.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa devi fare?


sistemare il porta asciugamani che si inclina sempre.
il coprivwater che si sposta.
cambiare il blocco rubinetti della vasca. Se possibile mettere pure l'asta saliscendi e paretina di vetro.
capire a cosa servono certi tubi dello scaldabagno e capire perché arriva cosí poca acqua.
mettere scaffali.
aggiustare il tavolo. Non so in che modo, so solo che se ci si appoggia si inclina.
capire come ficcare una lavastoviglie in cucina.

ovviamente mi serve pure essere accompagnata in giro a cercare tutte le robe 

a parte che sono senza patente ho un piccolissimo problema contingente che riesco a muovermi e fare solo se c'è qualcuno... Poi lavoro come un mulo eh. Solo che da sola mi blocco.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> INVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> TI GIURO INVIDIA PURA!!!!!!!!!!!
> io LI ADORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> al momento credo sia il gruppo che più amo, i primi della lista per me!!
> ...


i primi della lista per me sono i Maiden, ora e da sempre più o meno  e non vedo l'ora ripassino di qui..

lo so ma lui è scemo, voleva proprio fare la mattata "viaggio/concerto"...

hai visto gli Stones? io no..


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sistemare il porta asciugamani che si inclina sempre.
> il coprivwater che si sposta.
> cambiare il blocco rubinetti della vasca. Se possibile mettere pure l'asta saliscendi e paretina di vetro.
> capire a cosa servono certi tubi dello scaldabagno e capire perché arriva cosí poca acqua.
> ...


Non farti mandare nessuno dalla ferramenta. NESSUNO.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> INVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> TI GIURO INVIDIA PURA!!!!!!!!!!!
> io LI ADORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> al momento credo sia il gruppo che più amo, i primi della lista per me!!
> ...


Qualcosa dei Muse piace anche a me.
Il problema è che dopo che hanno fatto la colonna sonora di quella cacata di film di vampiri che manco mi ricordo come si chiama (la trilogia dei dementi...), sono diventati icona delle bimbeminkia.
Potre andare al concerto a vedere se trovo una bimbaminkia di facili costumi :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non farti mandare nessuno dalla ferramenta. NESSUNO.


Non ci pensavo neppure lontanamente.

ma ti ringrazio per il tuo pensiero. Sul serio.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Ah, ho il tappo della vasca rotto e quello del bidet che se lo metto giù non riesco più a farlo salire.
e devo mettere qualcosa per tappare una fessura della finestra del bagno


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Ho il frigo con l'anta esterna staccata e che mi congela i cibi qui di devo alternativams te attaccarlo e staccarlo, con buona pace del freezer.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sistemare il porta asciugamani che si inclina sempre.
> il coprivwater che si sposta.
> cambiare il blocco rubinetti della vasca. Se possibile mettere pure l'asta saliscendi e paretina di vetro.
> capire a cosa servono certi tubi dello scaldabagno e capire perché arriva cosí poca acqua.
> ...


la tavoletta del vater ha due cerniere che sono fissate sotto la tazza: purtroppo/per fortuna ESSE non sono di acciaio quindi con il tempo prendono gioco:
potresti provare a sringere i dadi sotto, ma bisogna essere in due: uno che tiene fermo il perno della cerniera(quello che passa attraverso la ceramica) e l'altro che stringe.
Per cambiare il blocco dei rubinetti devi avere: una cagna , della rafia o del nasto di teflon e uno che ha un discreto braccio per stringere, come fare lo trovi anche su youtube, non è difficile MA: occhio... i tubi dell'acqua sono vecchi? perchè se sono vecchi quando tiri via il rubinetto vecchio possono rompersi... e lì diventa un tantinello ostica la cosa.
Per mettere su paretina e asta ci vuole almeno un trapano e bisogna essere in due, di cui uno espero perchè se sbagli le misure del fissaggio della paretina sono problemucci.
L'acqua che non arriva: sicura che sia un problema dei tubi e non dei rubinetti? Pulisci mai il filtro dei rubinetti dal calcare?
Il tavolo è allungabile?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Alcune spine elettriche che sporgono dal muro con tutti i fili.

la spina dello scaldabagno coi fili fuori


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, aspè: a stagno.
> Altre saldature al massimo ho passato o tenuto i diodi.


ah ok, pensavo quella ad elettrodo... comunque anche saldare bene con lo stagno non è facilissimo. Quando ero spina qui al lavoro, ho cominciato con quelle e a raboccare acqua distillata in sala batterie. Degli studi che hai fatto all'inizio se ne fregano (e direi pure giustamente).


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Alcune spine elettriche che sporgono dal muro con tutti i fili.
> 
> *la spina dello scaldabagno coi fili fuori


prese? Hai delle prese non murate? Vuoi che muoro?
no, davvero! sono solo incassate male o murate alla porcoboia?


----------



## ivanl (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prese? Hai delle prese non murate? Vuoi che muoro?
> no, davvero! sono solo incassate male o murate alla porcoboia?


A me pare che questa casa abbia bisogno di una ristrutturazione, piuttosto...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio......
> 
> P.S C'è qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere???



io ormai non posso mentire
Mi ha sputtanato Fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> A me pare che questa casa abbia bisogno di una ristrutturazione, piuttosto...


tra l'altro mi chiedevo se l'impianto sia a norma, visti i fili volanti.
No buono i fili volanti, specie quelli dello scaldabagno.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> io ormai non posso mentire
> Mi ha sputtanato Fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Farfalla,ma che due palle sto 3d!Ma a me poi cosa interessa?io sono così,assomiglio a quella,porto una 3,ho il culo ballerino,e sti cazzi ragazze mie.A me interessano i vostri pensieri perversi,il vostro lato oscuro,i vostri languori sessuali,diamo un pò di sprint a questo 3d,CHE DUE COGLIONI.Ma quando andrò via,QUI DENTRO DI COSA CAZZO PARLERETE?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ormai non posso mentire
> Mi ha sputtanato Fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che aveva detto? Che eravate tutte grasse? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma che aveva detto? Che eravate tutte grasse? :singleeye:


Dammi una mano a risollevare sto forum....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ormai non posso mentire
> Mi ha sputtanato Fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oh ma se vuoi te lo faccio io il tradi profilo, eh?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla,ma che due palle sto 3d!Ma a me poi cosa interessa*?io sono così,*assomiglio a quella,porta una 3,ho il culo ballerino,e sti cazzi ragazze mia.A me interessano i vostri pensieri perversi,il vostro lato oscuro,i vostri languori sessuali,diamo un pò di sprint a quest 3d,CHE DUE COGLIONI.Ma quando andrò via,QUI DENTRO DI COSA CAZZO PARLERETE?


ti immagino stile Piedone lo sbirro... il primo film, stessa fisicità del primo Pedersoli versione Trinità, solo più asciutto in vita


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Qualcosa dei Muse piace anche a me.
> Il problema è che dopo che hanno fatto la colonna sonora di quella cacata di film di vampiri che manco mi ricordo come si chiama (la trilogia dei dementi...), sono diventati icona delle bimbeminkia.
> Potre andare al concerto a vedere se trovo una bimbaminkia di facili costumi :carneval::carneval::carneval:


le bimbominkia sono generalmente di facili costumi


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prese? Hai delle prese non murate? Vuoi che muoro?
> no, davvero! sono solo incassate male o murate alla porcoboia?


E come faccio a saperlo?
quella peggioreè quella dove attacco il phon purtroppo.

lasciamo stare le finestre scrostate e la vasca da bagno che non riesco a togliere le macchie.

il blocco della vadca devo proprio cambiarlo si è rotto lo scambiatore e non esce più la doccia...

il tavolo non è allungabile.

quello che mi hai scritto prima ho capito una parola su due ed erano tipo "e" "servono" "in due"


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> ti immagino stile Piedone lo sbirro... il primo film, stessa fisicità del primo Pedersoli versione Trinità, solo più asciutto in vita


Come fisicità sto lontano....più luc merenda....!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come fisicità sto lontano....più luc merenda....!


ammazza, ero lontanissimo allora... l'esatto opposto.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ammazza, ero lontanissimo allora... l'esatto opposto.


E si,sono sportivo....sembro pure effemminato...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E come faccio a saperlo?
> quella peggioreè quella dove attacco il phon purtroppo.
> 
> lasciamo stare le finestre scrostate e la vasca da bagno che non riesco a togliere le macchie.
> ...


le prese murate sono incassate nel muro come questa:

Se non è murata, può essere isolata da uno scatolotto di plastica tipo:

La presa in sè è una stupidata: sono 3 fili, quello giallo e verde va collegato in mezzo(presa a terra), gli altri due uno sopra e uno sotto, è indifferente: il problema è capire perchè hai i fili volanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le prese murate sono incassate nel muro come questa:
> View attachment 9993
> Se non è murata, può essere isolata da uno scatolotto di plastica tipo:
> View attachment 9994
> La presa in sè è una stupidata: sono 3 fili, quello giallo e verde va collegato in mezzo(presa a terra), gli altri due uno sopra e uno sotto, è indifferente: il problema è capire perchè hai i fili volanti.



Ok sono prese murate alla cazzo. Le mie.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolà, mannaggia la puttana. Essù.


----------



## Uhlalá (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E siamo a 5.......tutti i figoni e le figone sono spariti???


Hai dimenticato il cubo


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le bimbominkia sono generalmente di facili costumi


magari gradiscono un papàminkia


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,sono sportivo....sembro pure effemminato...:rotfl:


beh sportivo era pure il mitico Pedersoli... i primi anni di cinema era una bestiaccia, poi si è sbracato. Vista l'altezza ti ci vedevo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le prese murate sono incassate nel muro come questa:
> View attachment 9993
> Se non è murata, può essere isolata da uno scatolotto di plastica tipo:
> View attachment 9994
> La presa in sè è una stupidata: sono 3 fili, quello giallo e verde va collegato in mezzo(presa a terra), gli altri due uno sopra e uno sotto, è indifferente: il problema è capire perchè hai i fili volanti.


Ma consigliale un elettricista, se posti 'sta roba rischi di scatenare un mostro... poi i danni del black out te li mettono in conto


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato il cubo


mò so cavoli che arriva il caldo
con questa storia del cubo ormai ti immagino come una Manzotin coi capelli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mò so cavoli che arriva il caldo
> con questa storia del cubo ormai ti immagino come una Manzotin coi capelli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHWAWAW


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma consigliale un elettricista, se posti 'sta roba rischi di scatenare un mostro... poi i danni del black out te li mettono in conto


Tranquillo non mi ci azzardo. A ciascuno il suo e quello di certo non fa parte del mio.

rinnovo: cucino molto bene e posso fare babysitter e dare ripetizioni a qualunque livello di fisica matematica statistica.

e per quanto mia madre sia uscita di testa e mi spinga a fare la escort (ma mi sa che non ha capito bene che cosa significa...) prometto di tenere le mani a posto e non dare fastidio mentre lavorate


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tranquillo non mi ci azzardo. A ciascuno il suo e quello di certo non fa parte del mio.
> 
> rinnovo: cucino molto bene e posso fare babysitter e dare* ripetizioni a qualunque livello di fisica *matematica statistica.
> 
> e per quanto mia madre sia uscita di testa e mi spinga a fare la escort (ma mi sa che non ha capito bene che cosa significa...) prometto di tenere le mani a posto e non dare fastidio mentre lavorate


eddai, la prima collega di uni del forum :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tranquillo non mi ci azzardo. A ciascuno il suo e quello di certo non fa parte del mio.
> 
> rinnovo: cucino molto bene e posso fare babysitter e dare ripetizioni a qualunque livello di fisica matematica statistica.
> 
> *e per quanto mia madre sia uscita di testa e mi spinga a fare la escort* (ma mi sa che non ha capito bene che cosa significa...) prometto di tenere le mani a posto e non dare fastidio mentre lavorate


...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


forse vuole che vada a lavorare alla Ford...


----------



## ivanl (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eddai, la prima collega di uni del forum :carneval:


siamo in tre...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> siamo in tre...


'azz... facciamo un gruppo di studio :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> 'azz... facciamo un gruppo di studio :up:


Più facile un gruppo di terapia.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più facile un gruppo di terapia.


Ok, sarai il nostro primo paziente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma consigliale un elettricista, se posti 'sta roba rischi di scatenare un mostro... poi i danni del black out te li mettono in conto


ma non è che le dico di mettere mano ai fili, volevo solo capire se era un impianto vecchio raffazzonato o uno nuovo fatto alla buona, magari rifinito male.
Se l'impianto è vecchio, conviene farlo mettere a norma da un professionista abilitato.
Tra le altre cose dovrebbe rientrare nel bonus 50% valido fino a dicembre.
Se invece è una presa smurata perchè non hanno fissato bene gli scatoli, è una cosa diversa.
Mica è un'incosciente Nau, lo sa che c'è corrente.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, sarai il nostro primo paziente.


Nel senso che la terapia la fate voi.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è che le dico di mettere mano ai fili, volevo solo capire se era un impianto vecchio raffazzonato o uno nuovo fatto alla buona, magari rifinito male.
> Se l'impianto è vecchio, conviene farlo mettere a norma da un professionista abilitato.
> Tra le altre cose dovrebbe rientrare nel bonus 50% valido fino a dicembre.
> Se invece è una presa smurata perchè non hanno fissato bene gli scatoli, è una cosa diversa.
> Mica è un'incosciente Nau, *lo sa che c'è corrente*.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che la terapia la fate voi.


avevo inteso, birbaccione.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Antica saggezza ferrarese: ma dalla pur via che a usarla cent'anni si consuma come una foglia di cipolla


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Antica saggezza ferrarese: ma dalla pur via che a usarla cent'anni si consuma come una foglia di cipolla


E poi fa anche piangere, magari. Anzi, sicuro.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E poi fa anche piangere, magari. Anzi, sicuro.


Mi sono divertita un pomeriggio a farla parlare e a cercare di capire come pensa che vadano le cose...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono divertita un pomeriggio a farla parlare e a cercare di capire come pensa che vadano le cose...


E secondo lei cosa fanno le escort quindi?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E secondo lei cosa fanno le escort quindi?


vanno in giro a cene eleganti, viaggi esotici, mostre esclusive, facendo le brillanti e parlando e affascinando persone ricche e famose che le corteggiano e lusingano.
secondo lei poi, se e quando vogliono, vanno pure a letto col cliente.

...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> vanno in giro a cene eleganti, viaggi esotici, mostre esclusive, facendo le brillanti e parlando e affascinando persone ricche e famose che le corteggiano e lusingano.
> secondo lei poi, se e quando vogliono, vanno pure a letto col cliente.
> 
> ...


beh oddio... non è che ha un'idea così sbagliata allora... la professione delle top l'ha centrata abbastanza. Diciamo che l'ultima parte andrebbe valorizzata un po' di più,ma insomma...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> vanno in giro a cene eleganti, viaggi esotici, mostre esclusive, facendo le brillanti e parlando e affascinando persone ricche e famose che le corteggiano e lusingano.
> secondo lei poi, se e quando vogliono, vanno pure a letto col cliente.
> 
> ...


Ma quindi una mezza idea del meretricio ce l'ha pure, un filo romanzata magari. Bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Cioè, cazzo, mica ti dice trovati lavoro in una pizzeria, vai a pulire le scale, segretaria, sailcazzo, nell'attesa di altro. Mannaggialaputtanaeva.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, cazzo, mica ti dice trovati lavoro in una pizzeria, vai a pulire le scale, segretaria, sailcazzo, nell'attesa di altro. Mannaggialaputtanaeva.


ahahahahahah e non sbroccare così!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, cazzo, mica ti dice trovati lavoro in una pizzeria, vai a pulire le scale, segretaria, sailcazzo, nell'attesa di altro. Mannaggialaputtanaeva.


In effetti da lei non me l'aspettavo proprio.
le ho pure fatto vedere siti di escort per farle vedere che è carne in vendita, tanto per curiosità di vedere come avrebbe reagito.
ha detto che quei siti sono troppo volgari io ne dovrei trovare uno piü sobrio....

intanto mi ha anche suggerito ripetizioni.

mia madre è stata rapita da un bacello alieno e gliel'ho pure detto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti da lei non me l'aspettavo proprio.
> le ho pure fatto vedere siti di escort per farle vedere che è carne in vendita, tanto per curiosità di vedere come avrebbe reagito.
> ha detto che quei siti sono troppo volgari io ne dovrei trovare uno piü sobrio....
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti da lei non me l'aspettavo proprio.
> le ho pure fatto vedere siti di escort per farle vedere che è carne in vendita, tanto per curiosità di vedere come avrebbe reagito.
> ha detto che quei siti sono troppo volgari io ne dovrei trovare uno piü sobrio....
> 
> ...


Ma tu esattamente da dove pensi d'essere venuta fuori?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> vanno in giro a cene eleganti, viaggi esotici, mostre esclusive, facendo le brillanti e parlando e affascinando persone ricche e famose che le corteggiano e lusingano.
> secondo lei poi, se e quando vogliono, vanno pure a letto col cliente.
> 
> ...


esattamente
mica e' prostituzione


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> esattamente
> mica e' prostituzione


No? E cos'è? Occhio a come rispondi.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> esattamente
> mica e' prostituzione


e cos'è?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No? E cos'è? Occhio a come rispondi.


Se è vera la frase che fanno sesso quando e se vogliono (il che vuol dire che puo anche nn succedere) mai allora sto vendendo il mio tempo non il corpo. un po come fare la baby sitter.
cmq faccio da sola nn preoccuparti

JOEY BLOW:
Vattene via scema come la merda

Caciottina:
Perche sei sempre cosi rude e crudele

JOEY BLOW:
non ti sposero mai e mai ti vorro vedere. Vai via.

Caciottina:
va bene.....addio mio tortello pelato

JOEY BLOW:

abbatteteCI


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tocca fare il topic del coraggio e postare tutti le nostre foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nah,anche la foto inganna,volendo. a seconda di come giochi coi chiaroscuri ed i tagli di luce,puoi sembrare quasi tutto quello che vuoi.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah,anche la foto inganna,volendo. a seconda di come giochi coi chiaroscuri ed i tagli di luce,puoi sembrare quasi tutto quello che vuoi.


eh no, foto senza filtri, fatte da altri (no selfie) magari all'aperto  e che vuoi ingannà così


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu esattamente da dove pensi d'essere venuta fuori?


spero di essere un filino appena meglio di quei due scriteriati.  Almeno Fra la tratto bene.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Se è vera la frase che fanno sesso quando e se vogliono (il che vuol dire che puo anche nn succedere) mai allora sto vendendo il mio tempo non il corpo. un po come fare la baby sitter.
> cmq faccio da sola nn preoccuparti
> 
> JOEY BLOW:
> ...


Cicia,
a parte che non è che lo fanno se vogliono, se c'è il cliente lo devono fare.
e se pagano per farlo, è prostituzione...


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh no, foto senza filtri, fatte da altri (no selfie) magari all'aperto  e che vuoi ingannà così


E magari senza trucco e coi capelli da "mi sono appena alzato dal letto"


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


>


haahah!
non prendere ripetizioni da escort 

dare ripetizioni delle mie materie 

(mentre mi metto in forma per fare la escort...)


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cicia,
> a parte che non è che lo fanno se vogliono, se c'è il cliente lo devono fare.
> e se pagano per farlo, è prostituzione...


ma questa cosa non e' vera. 
non tutte le escort fanno sesso con i clienti o almeno non con tutti i clienti ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono alcune che forse dovrebbero farsi chiamare piu accompagnatrici che escort, ma non fanno sesso...fanno solo la bella presenza


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho il frigo con l'anta esterna staccata e che mi congela i cibi qui di devo alternativams te attaccarlo e staccarlo, con buona pace del freezer.


c'è passato un tornado da casa tua di recente?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è passato un tornado da casa tua di recente?


avevo dimenticato di citare gli scaffalini dell'armadietto del bagno che cadono giù... E la tv che non prende i canali tv.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> haahah!
> non prendere ripetizioni da escort
> 
> dare ripetizioni delle mie materie
> ...


ah ok, avevo capito male visti i precedenti incoraggiamenti di tua mamma


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E magari senza trucco e coi capelli da "mi sono appena alzato dal letto"


così si ragiona


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E magari senza trucco e coi capelli da "mi sono appena alzato dal letto"


mo non esageriamo..:rotfl::rotfl: senza filtri ma un minimo de decenza


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> avevo dimenticato di citare gli scaffalini dell'armadietto del bagno che cadono giù... E la tv che non prende i canali tv.


vabbeh la TV o hai l'alimentatore del decoder bruciato o devi ridirezionare l'antenna.   nel secondo caso devi chiamare il tecnico per forza,perchè non avrebbe senso prenderti il tester solo per una volta.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questa cosa non e' vera.
> non tutte le escort fanno sesso con i clienti o almeno non con tutti i clienti ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono alcune che forse dovrebbero farsi chiamare piu accompagnatrici che escort, ma non fanno sesso...fanno solo la bella presenza


Senti: "non tutte le escort fanno sesso coi clienti" non vuol dire che il restanto 99.98% faccia altrettanto, quindi, ammesso che sia come dici, statisticamente non ha alcun senso. Se io pago 5000 puounds (mettiamo) per una che mi piace tantissimo e che magari è pure "famosa" e poi non mi smolla pure le orecchie non è che sono un cliente contento, tanto per dire. Facoltoso, magari, ma non contento. Poi, per carità, c'è pure chi non paga per scopare ma per farsi prendere a calci nelle palle, ma diciamo che rimane comunque nell'ambito della prostituzione. Tipo.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mo non esageriamo..:rotfl::rotfl: senza filtri ma un minimo de decenza


mio padre una volta mi disse
_"scoprii di essere davvero innamorato di tua madre quando la vidi per la prima volta al mattino appena alzata e non scappai"_
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mio padre una volta mi disse
> _"scoprii di essere davvero innamorato di tua madre quando la vidi per la prima volta al mattino appena alzata e non scappai"_
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo si che è una dichiarazione d'amore :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho il frigo con l'anta esterna staccata e che mi congela i cibi qui di devo alternativams te attaccarlo e staccarlo, con buona pace del freezer.


Letto tutto me sa che stai messa male Nausi.. , peccato la lontananza ci avrei pensato io a quasi tutto , per un caffè faccio questo e altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questa cosa non e' vera.
> non tutte le escort fanno sesso con i clienti o almeno non con tutti i clienti ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono alcune che forse dovrebbero farsi chiamare piu accompagnatrici che escort, ma non fanno sesso...fanno solo la bella presenza


Posso dal basso della mia vecchiezza spiegare una roba?
una volta le meretrici si chiamavano puttane, a tavola prostitute.
Escort erano le belle ragazze che si chiamavano a convegni et similia per fare compagnia, intrattenere, dare all'occhio la sua parte e che a fine serata effettivamente, fuori da quello che era il compenso ufficiale, decidevano se arrotondare per i cavoli loro.
Poi si è pensato, ad un certo punto, che non fosse elegante dire a qualcuno, specie se era ricco e potente: ti procuro una puttana, e hanno cominciato a chiamarle escort perchè faceva tanto fine.
Nei convegni invece, per rispettare il politicamente corretto, si è quasi smesso completamente di ingaggiarle.
Sicchè quando si parla di escort, in ispecie in Italia, si parla di prostitute.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Potevamo sta a fa le veline.....
> Concordo sulla bullock..è vero


ahaha le veline del pub d.d.!
Ho messo d.d., ma ricordi il nome del posto dove ci siamo prese il drink?  
sprecate pero', per quegli ubriaconi 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una volta un'evidente cerebroguasta ipovedente mi disse che secondo lei somigliavo a Leonardo Di Caprio (per gli occhi).


Quindi somigli a Brando ma con gli occhi di Di Caprio, giusto? Appero' chw figo!Quando vieni a farci visita nella perfida albione?   


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbé allora io assomiglio a Dita von Teese
> 
> ps alessandra è bellissima... Stra bella....


Troppo gentile ciccina. ma in realta' sono solo fotogenica  
tu sei molto bella. Hai occhi stupendi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che aveva detto? Che eravate tutte grasse? :singleeye:


Balene e ippopotami


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma se vuoi te lo faccio io il tradi profilo, eh?


Vai vai che poi faccio il tuo e a Jb si cariano i denti


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente... la bellezza e la ficaggine sono concetti lontanissimi. Secondo me un Harvey Keitel è dannatamente cool, Bova fa cagare. A me fa sangue la Golino, eppure tante attrici sono decisamante più belle.


Quoto. A me Bova fa cagare, alle ossa di Klaus Kinski avrei permesso di sforacchiarmi ovunque, per dire. Sono stata tampinata da ragazzi e uomini oggettivamente molto belli. Non mi sono mai piaciuti, i belli.
Quanto alle panzane di quelli e quelle che ravvisano somiglianze, ne ho sentite poche, ma grandi. La più gettonata Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Balene e ippopotami
> 
> 
> Vai vai che poi faccio il tuo e a Jb si cariano i denti


ho scritto qualcosa nell'altro 3d, quello di Eratò.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho scritto qualcosa nell'altro 3d, quello di Eratò.



:scared:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: "non tutte le escort fanno sesso coi clienti" non vuol dire che il restanto 99.98% faccia altrettanto, quindi, ammesso che sia come dici, statisticamente non ha alcun senso. Se io pago 5000 puounds (mettiamo) per una che mi piace tantissimo e che magari è pure "famosa" e poi non mi smolla pure le orecchie non è che sono un cliente contento, tanto per dire. Facoltoso, magari, ma non contento. Poi, per carità, c'è pure chi non paga per scopare ma per farsi prendere a calci nelle palle, ma diciamo che rimane comunque nell'ambito della prostituzione. Tipo.


io penso siano cose concordate prima. non credo proprio che dopo aver ricevuto 5000 pounds una escort se ne esce all ultimo: ah cmq non te la do.
dubito fortemente


----------



## Alessandra (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tranquillo non mi ci azzardo. A ciascuno il suo e quello di certo non fa parte del mio.
> 
> rinnovo: cucino molto bene e posso fare babysitter e dare ripetizioni a qualunque livello di fisica matematica statistica.
> 
> e per quanto mia madre sia uscita di testa e mi spinga a fare la escort (ma mi sa che non ha capito bene che cosa significa...) prometto di tenere le mani a posto e non dare fastidio mentre lavorate


Letto adesso l'ultima parte.....
e collego anche con l'altro post in prive'....
Non mi stupisce che I tuoi si attacchino a te per risolvere I loro problemi. ...
mannaggia la miseria. ...
avanti per la tua, stella...


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *io penso siano cose concordate prima.* non credo proprio che dopo aver ricevuto 5000 pounds una escort se ne esce all ultimo: ah cmq non te la do.
> dubito fortemente



ma davvero??


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io penso siano cose concordate prima. non credo proprio che dopo aver ricevuto 5000 pounds una escort se ne esce all ultimo: ah cmq non te la do.
> dubito fortemente


Appunto che non esistono ste situazioni dove sceglie la Escort se a fine serata se zompa o no. Oh. Madonna mia.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Mi ero dimenticata. La cappa della cucina, luci e filtro, non funziona.



si è capito che sto facendo pulizie?


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticata. La cappa della cucina, luci e filtro, non funziona.
> 
> 
> 
> si è capito che sto facendo pulizie?


fai prima a dire cosa funziona!


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticata. La cappa della cucina, luci e filtro, non funziona.
> 
> 
> 
> si è capito che sto facendo pulizie?


c'hai 'na casa che sta su giusto perchè non tira vento (almeno se devo fare il conto delle cose che hai da riparare) e stai anche a fare le pulizie?  potresti togliere della polvere portante,occhio


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'hai 'na casa che sta su giusto perchè non tira vento (almeno se devo fare il conto delle cose che hai da riparare) e stai anche a fare le pulizie?  potresti togliere della polvere portante,occhio


il rischio c'è 

cma dovrei anche mettere silicone nelle fessure della cucina che va acqua dietro le pareti.

....

strano, nessuno che si prefipiti a proporsi come aggiustatutto


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Che poi, pure se qualcuno venisse, dovrebbe portarsi dietro tutti gli attrezzi.

avevo una cassetta, ma mia madre un giorno senza dirmi nulla ha pensato che fosse brutta e facesse disordine e me l'ha portata via. E ogni volta si dimentica di riportarla.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il rischio c'è
> 
> cma dovrei anche mettere silicone nelle fessure della cucina che va acqua dietro le pareti.
> 
> ...


più che un aggiustatutto ti serve un demolitore,chè casa tua da come la descrivi fai prima a tirarla giù e ricostruirla che ripararla.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che un aggiustatutto ti serve un demolitore,chè casa tua da come la descrivi fai prima a tirarla giù e ricostruirla che ripararla.


Grazie dell'incoraggiamento


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'hai 'na casa che sta su giusto perchè non tira vento (almeno se devo fare il conto delle cose che hai da riparare) e stai anche a fare le pulizie?  *potresti togliere della polvere portante*,occhio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il rischio c'è
> 
> cma dovrei anche mettere silicone nelle fessure della cucina che va acqua dietro le pareti.
> 
> ...


OH, io ti ho scritto manco mi hai risposto
sessista!


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie dell'incoraggiamento


Prego 

sa che la soddisfazione dell'utenza è la nostra maggiore ricompensa


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OH, io ti ho scritto manco mi hai risposto
> sessista!


Io non posso detrarre nulla; ERO irpef esente e non potevo detrarre. Ora sono disoccupata non saprei come muovermi. E poi appunto perchè sonk disoccupata speravo di cavarmela con cene e ripetizioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non posso detrarre nulla; ERO irpef esente e non potevo detrarre. Ora sono disoccupata non saprei come muovermi. E poi appunto perchè sonk disoccupata speravo di cavarmela con cene e ripetizioni


allora: per quanto riguarda la parte elettrica se l'impianto è a posto, ha senso fare qualche lavoretto(cambiare prese, mettere a posto quelle che ci sono ecc...)  ma se non è a posto non ha senso ed è pure pericoloso metterci le mani...
A me(in una casa vecchiotta) è capitato di scoprire che ci fosse tensione in un attacco dopo aver staccato l'impianto dal salvavita.
Per il resto, visto che tu sei disoccupata ed io no potrei darti due dritte.
Impara, che sei giovane, impara l'arte e mettila da parte! 
Non si sa mai: qui da me quelli definiti ciapinisti, ovvero quelli che sanno fare lavoretti manuali di vario tipo, prendono dei bei soldini!
Comincia da una cosa semplice: hai una fessura nell'infisso della finestra?


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: per quanto riguarda la parte elettrica se l'impianto è a posto, ha senso fare qualche lavoretto(cambiare prese, mettere a posto quelle che ci sono ecc...)  ma se non è a posto non ha senso ed è pure pericoloso metterci le mani...
> A me(in una casa vecchiotta) è capitato di scoprire che ci fosse tensione in un attacco dopo aver staccato l'impianto dal salvavita.
> Per il resto, visto che tu sei disoccupata ed io no potrei darti due dritte.
> Impara, che sei giovane, impara l'arte e mettila da parte!
> ...



Ma lavori da Leroy Merlin??


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma lavori da Leroy Merlin??


... mi piacerebbe un casino


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe un casino


Ti ci vedo.....ti ci vedo troppo


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma lavori da Leroy Merlin??



osti sono stata a quello di Assago, impressionante (anche trovare la strada nel parcheggio, mi hanno anche suonato)
ha dei prezzi concorrenziali anche rispetto ai rivenditori di materiali edili


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: per quanto riguarda la parte elettrica se l'impianto è a posto, ha senso fare qualche lavoretto(cambiare prese, mettere a posto quelle che ci sono ecc...)  ma se non è a posto non ha senso ed è pure pericoloso metterci le mani...
> A me(in una casa vecchiotta) è capitato di scoprire che ci fosse tensione in un attacco dopo aver staccato l'impianto dal salvavita.
> Per il resto, visto che tu sei disoccupata ed io no potrei darti due dritte.
> Impara, che sei giovane, impara l'arte e mettila da parte!
> ...



Yup, fessura.


----------

